# Last time I do that!



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.

I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.

Suddenly my Uber driver informed me did he was going to make a detour to return the phone to the irresponsible passenger. I asked him if he could do it after he dropped us off. He said that this passenger was waiting at another club and he could not go home until he had his phone. He said that since it would take him more than an hour to drop me off and to come back it made more sense to deliver the phone at this time. Don't worry, it's less than a mile away he said. I argued that I had to get up early the next day to work. He just said that he would drive fast.

It was about a mile, but since it had lots of stoplights, it seemed to take forever. When we arrived at that location, a dopey looking bald guy came running up to our the driver's window all excited. The driver pulled down the windows and handed over the phone. The bald guy kept on telling the driver how appreciative he was and the driver was soaking up all of the praises without making a single mention of who the one that found the phone was. Then the bald guy pulled two $20 bills out of his pocket and hand it to the driver.

After the driver closed the window, he pulled out his billfold and handed me a $5 bill. "You can keep this $5 to make up for any extra amount you're charged for going out this way." he said.

This was total crap! I was the one who found the phone. I was the one paying for the current ride to be taken home. I am the one that would end up getting home 20 minutes later. I thought I should have received all $40 or at least received a minimum of half of it! You have no idea how much this *pissed me off!*

I rated the driver one star and requested a refund for the detour from Uber and I got probably another three or four dollars back.

So of course I got a bit less sleep than I planned on and the next day at work I was totally dragging my ass. No amount of coffee seemed to help.

Next time something like this happens, I'm fighting my nature to always be Miss Nice. Nothing good can come out of it.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Karma. Expect more of this in your life.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. I found a ladies wedding ring in my vehicle once. I returned the ring to the proper owners and the husband didn't even offer me a reward. I mean since it was a wedding ring I was expecting the husband to say that I could have sex with his wife twice a week for the next year.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Post screenshots of your Friday night ride at 2am.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

These type of people piss me off. They have no awareness of how to compensate others for their time. ESPECIALLY when the deed allows them to save hundreds or thousands of dollars. This is not quite the same but I love to tell the story of person who was I will say an semi-friend. We were at the casino and this guys wins about $1200. I lose $100. He is well aware of this. We decide to have a drink and a bite to eat before going home and when the bill comes, this jerk doesn't even offer to pay the tab for both of us! I'm sitting there dumbfounded. Seriously?? The thought never occurred to you to pick up the tab?? Which was under $100. These are brain dead people.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Take a taxi...problem solved.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


Maybe you don't want to hear this but you probably paid a flat rate. The question would be if it were your phone and were stranded would you rather have a passenger give up a few minutes or get frostbite on your bald skull?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Waaaaaahhhhhhhh!

You are to placate my entitled attitude and demands.

Waaaaaaahhhhhhh!

Why would I do anything courteous or nice for SOMEONE ELSE??! It's all about me!

Waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!

Edited for you. YAW



kdyrpr said:


> These type of people piss me off. They have no awareness of how to compensate others for their time. ESPECIALLY when the deed allows them to save hundreds or thousands of dollars. This is not quite the same but I love to tell the story of person who was I will say an semi-friend. We were at the casino and this guys wins about $1200. I lose $100. He is well aware of this. We decide to have a drink and a bite to eat before going home and when the bill comes, this jerk doesn't even offer to pay the tab for both of us! I'm sitting there dumbfounded. Seriously?? The thought never occurred to you to pick up the tab?? Which was under $100. These are brain dead people.


Waaaaaaaahhhhhhh!! to you, too.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Next time call me.

I'll happily leave you at a service station at three am when is 2 degrees out... You sound like you need it


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

welcome back lilCindy, the whole phone thing sucks, i would have asked first and if pax said no, then drop pax off first. as to you saying you saying that loss of 20 minute ruined you for the next day, suck it up buttercup.



kdyrpr said:


> These type of people piss me off. They have no awareness of how to compensate others for their time. ESPECIALLY when the deed allows them to save hundreds or thousands of dollars. This is not quite the same but I love to tell the story of person who was I will say an semi-friend. We were at the casino and this guys wins about $1200. I lose $100. He is well aware of this. We decide to have a drink and a bite to eat before going home and when the bill comes, this jerk doesn't even offer to pay the tab for both of us! I'm sitting there dumbfounded. Seriously?? The thought never occurred to you to pick up the tab?? Which was under $100. These are brain dead people.


where is it that he is obliged to pay the tab? would it have been cool, yes but it's
his money not yours.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


 As I read your account of the trip, it appears as though you are seeking support or sympathy from this forum. From me, you get neither, as you were merely a passenger in the vehicle and did not find doodly squat and or certainly not entitled to anything. And, stronger message to follow


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> These type of people piss me off. They have no awareness of how to compensate others for their time. ESPECIALLY when the deed allows them to save hundreds or thousands of dollars. This is not quite the same but I love to tell the story of person who was I will say an semi-friend. We were at the casino and this guys wins about $1200. I lose $100. He is well aware of this. We decide to have a drink and a bite to eat before going home and when the bill comes, this jerk doesn't even offer to pay the tab for both of us! I'm sitting there dumbfounded. Seriously?? The thought never occurred to you to pick up the tab?? Which was under $100. These are brain dead people.


I am willing to bet you bought all the expensive options, and to many for just you because you were not expecting to pay for it.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The best part about this lilCindy, you won't be matched with this driver again. But then, it would be humorous if you were. Report back if you do get matched again and let us know how he steams you up the next time. Maybe you can 1 star him again and it will stick.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

You ruined the next day yourself by leaving at 2am. The 20 minutes didn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Next time toss it out the window. That's what I do, unless I can sell it or gift it. 

Better yet. "I'll return it to you in the app".


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> Next time toss it out the window. That's what I do, unless I can sell it or gift it.
> 
> Better yet. "I'll return it to you in the app".


Sell them to Wal Mart...


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


Typical millennial. It is all about you.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Hr should have compensated LC better than $5, but I think the driver did the right thing.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I wouldn't have given you shit.
Was your trip surge? 
GTFO or STFU


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

4.9 forever: ditto!
MadePenniesToday: ditto!
25rides7daysaweek: ditto!
Over/Uber: double ditto!
Cklw: ditto!
Yulli Yung: ditto!
MadePenniesToday: Excellent observation!
Dropking: ditto!
Uberingdude! ditto!
Dirtylee: I get you but if you have a 30 minute trip, I doubt you'd kick her out to return a phone.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> You ruined the next day yourself by leaving at 2am. The 20 minutes didn't make much of a difference.


This...

Plus you seem very entitled and demanding.

I would have kicked you out for your attitude right then and there and then returned the phone if I liked the lost phone guys attitude better.

You should realize the world does not revolve around you. The driver did the right thing because it's RIDESHARE not limo service.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

keb said:


> This...
> 
> Plus you seem very entitled and demanding.
> 
> ...


This will probably come as a surprise to you but you actually are entitled to a service when you pay for it. Baldo did not pay a cent towards my ride so I had no obligation to share squat with him.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

you demanding that you should have gotten the tip is why we are saying you are entitled not because you paid for a ride.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

lilCindy said:


> I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there


That was a lot of work you did there. A lot.

You are right. The other pax should have been abandoned - phone less. Giving 2 miles of your life was totally unacceptable. Of course napping in the car was not an option. You had a friend with you after all. Sheesh.

All the driver did was do the driving, and knowingly take a major hit to his ratings, because he decided that leaving his previous passenger anxious and stranded for an hour, while he lost earnings for half of that was worse than having his current passenger sit in comfort, with a friend to keep you company, for 2 miles. The gall. The unmitigated gall.

I Suggest you post a note on your phone, should you ever lose it, that the finder should not lift a finger to return it.


----------



## Sonizzy32 (Jun 29, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


The phone was in the car! 
He would have found it himself it's not like you were looking for something in the wilderness! Lol 
And if it bothered you that much why didn't you get out and get another uber!?

40$ for you for finding the phone or at least Half of the 40$ b.... Please! Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trip never happened. 

This is lil Cindy 

For one she's a dude 

And second she can't post screenshots of a ride that didn't happen.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> That was a lot of work you did there. A lot.
> 
> You are right. The other pax should have been abandoned - phone less. Giving 2 miles of your life was totally unacceptable. Of course napping in the car was not an option. You had a friend with you after all. Sheesh.
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was a lot of work I did. But do you really think the driver was doing so much work to deserve the $40 either? He was out driving anyhow. I was the only one that took a hit for the night. It was not just 2 miles, it was 2 or probably more miles at the slowest time of night at stoplights.

if you had seen the driver's face when he got handed the reward money, you would understand why I started getting so pissed.

you say "All the driver did was do the driving, and knowingly take a major hit to his ratings". in other words, you admit he knew he was doing wrong.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Trip never happened.
> This is lil Cindy
> For one she's a dude
> And second she can't post screenshots of a ride that didn't happen.


Thanks Cableguynoe, I searched through his/her/questioning threads and WOW, what a piece of work...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> I am willing to bet you bought all the expensive options, and to many for just you because you were not expecting to pay for it.


Not at all. Actually I didn't even think about the bill until it came. At that moment I realized what had just taken place.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


He should have canceled your ride and had you leave.

By your own words the $40.00 the Driver received was worth more than your ride by a great deal.

Driver made the Right choice



kdyrpr said:


> These type of people piss me off. They have no awareness of how to compensate others for their time. ESPECIALLY when the deed allows them to save hundreds or thousands of dollars. This is not quite the same but I love to tell the story of person who was I will say an semi-friend. We were at the casino and this guys wins about $1200. I lose $100. He is well aware of this. We decide to have a drink and a bite to eat before going home and when the bill comes, this jerk doesn't even offer to pay the tab for both of us! I'm sitting there dumbfounded. Seriously?? The thought never occurred to you to pick up the tab?? Which was under $100. These are brain dead people.


Speaking of UBER. AND LACK OF COMPREHENSION OF PROPER COMPENSATION

HOW MUCH DID WHINEY CHEAPSKATE PAY FOR HIS RIDE ?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cklw said:


> welcome back lilCindy, the whole phone thing sucks, i would have asked first and if pax said no, then drop pax off first. as to you saying you saying that loss of 20 minute ruined you for the next day, suck it up buttercup.
> 
> where is it that he is obliged to pay the tab? would it have been cool, yes but it's
> his money not yours.


It's called being a cool person and doing the right thing. The main problem with this situation was I don't even think it was a matter of him being cheap....he didn't have the common sense to realize that picking up the tab was the socially proper behavior. Have you ever heard the phrase " a man's man"? Well that guy ain't it.



tohunt4me said:


> He should have canceled your ride and had you leave.
> 
> By your own words the $40.00 the Driver received was worth more than your ride by a great deal.
> 
> ...


UBER wasn't involved. I know, I kinda hijacked the thread a bit...sorry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

$40.00 merits whiney waiting 5 minutes.
Thats 8 hours Uber Pay !



lilCindy said:


> I didn't say it was a lot of work I did. But do you really think the driver was doing so much work to deserve the $40 either? He was out driving anyhow. I was the only one that took a hit for the night. It was not just 2 miles, it was 2 or probably more miles at the slowest time of night at stoplights.
> 
> if you had seen the driver's face when he got handed the reward money, you would understand why I started getting so pissed.
> 
> you say "All the driver did was do the driving, and knowingly take a major hit to his ratings". in other words, you admit he knew he was doing wrong.


He was doing $40.00 worth of Right !

Should have kicked whiney passenger to the Curb !


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> It's called being a cool person and doing the right thing. The main problem with this situation was I don't even think it was a matter of him being cheap....he didn't have the common sense to realize that picking up the tab was the socially proper behavior. Have you ever heard the phrase " a man's man"? Well that guy ain't it.
> 
> UBER wasn't involved. I know, I kinda hijacked the thread a bit...sorry.


No need to apologize. You are obviously the only one here that "gets it."

believe me, these guys are not a lady's man either! sounds like a total loser.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

lilCindy can you provide us with a screenshot of the trip, and then pm me some nudes of yourself?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> No need to apologize. You are obviously the only one here that "gets it."
> 
> believe me, these guys are not a lady's man either! sounds like a total loser.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

socially proper is each person pays their own bill unless agreed upon prior or on a date, then whoever asked the other person out pays. unless those conditions were met, he was under no "socially proper" obligation to pay your tab. 

would it have been nice for him to pay, yes, but he was under no obligation too. its his money not yours, you are not entitled to his money.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


You really think you earned $40 with this slight detour? The driver should have given you a bit more but it is an unfortunate situation for all parties. You didn't earn or deserve $40 for a couple mile total detour.



lilCindy said:


> I didn't say it was a lot of work I did. But do you really think the driver was doing so much work to deserve the $40 either? He was out driving anyhow. I was the only one that took a hit for the night. It was not just 2 miles, it was 2 or probably more miles at the slowest time of night at stoplights.
> 
> if you had seen the driver's face when he got handed the reward money, you would understand why I started getting so pissed.
> 
> you say "All the driver did was do the driving, and knowingly take a major hit to his ratings". in other words, you admit he knew he was doing wrong.


cableguy is right this ride never happened. Why lie on a forum with strangers on it about things that never happened?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


So the detour only cost you $3-4, the driver gave you $5 for the detour and you are *****ing about it?

Can't wait until you lose your phone in an Uber, I bet you won't get it back!

If you have work the next day, the responsible adult wouldn't be out at 2am anyways. You dragging at work is your own fault.

If you are working on a Saturday on a Holiday Weekend, I'd bet to wager you work in retail yet you act like you're some snob from Hollywood Hills.



Expiditer77 said:


> Next time toss it out the window. That's what I do, unless I can sell it or gift it.
> 
> Better yet. "I'll return it to you in the app".


The guy got paid $40 to return the phone and still got her fare. Ok, maybe $35 since he gave lilCindy a refund that was more than adequate for the detour, confirmed by the fact that Uber refunded $3-4 for it.



lilCindy said:


> This will probably come as a surprise to you but you actually are entitled to a service when you pay for it. Baldo did not pay a cent towards my ride so I had no obligation to share squat with him.


He actually did, he paid $5 for your ride because you got $5 plus $3-4 back from Uber.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cklw said:


> socially proper is each person pays their own bill unless agreed upon prior or on a date, then whoever asked the other person out pays. unless those conditions were met, he was under no "socially proper" obligation to pay your tab.
> 
> would it have been nice for him to pay, yes, but he was under no obligation too. its his money not yours, you are not entitled to his money.


it has nothing time I with what is legal. both stories have to do with FAIR PLAY. Do you know what that is?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing time I with what is legal. both stories have to do with FAIR PLAY. Do you know what that is?


Fair Play? The driver took a $3-4 detour and gave you $5 for the inconvenience. You then decided to steal an additional $3-4 from Uber after the fact. That is technically theft, so you have no moral high ground for fair play... you were duly reimbursed for the detour and decided to take more.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing time I with what is legal. both stories have to do with FAIR PLAY. Do you know what that is?


I know my grammar sucks, but i can barely understand what you said. only something about fair play.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Fair Play? The driver took a $3-4 detour and gave you $5 for the inconvenience. You then decided to steal an additional $3-4 from Uber after the fact. That is technically theft, so you have no moral high ground for fair play... you were duly reimbursed for the detour and decided to take more.


by the same logic, the driver shouldn't have got the $40 either, but he did. that is the point. it cost the driver nothing to make a detour. he was out driving all night anyhow.

if you give somebody a dollar to buy a lottery ticket and they win a million dollars, do you consider it fair they pay you back it one dollar?


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> by the same logic, the driver shouldn't have got the $40 either, but he did. that is the point. it cost the driver nothing to make a detour. he was out driving all night anyhow.
> 
> if you give somebody a dollar to buy a lottery ticket and they win a million dollars, do you consider it fair they pay you back it one dollar?


There was no guarantee that he would get paid for doing it. He didn't expect it. He did right for the sake of it being right. You however want rewarded for every little thing you do that you think is putting you out, and everything someone else does that you think you should have been included in.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> by the same logic, the driver shouldn't have got the $40 either, but he did. that is the point. it cost the driver nothing to make a detour. he was out driving all night anyhow.
> 
> if you give somebody a dollar to buy a lottery ticket and they win a million dollars, do you consider it fair they pay you back it one dollar?


Why shouldn't the driver get the $40? He returned an item that could have cost upwards of $900. The guy felt that the driver did him a solid so he gave him $40.

You were out $3 on the trip for the detour and 20 minutes of your night. Since I believe you work retail, you make minimum wage. So 20 minutes of your time, net, is just under $2. So you were duly compensated for your time with $5 given to you by the driver.

if you gave the person $1 specifically to play the lottery, of course you are owed a split of whatever the $1 was played. If $10 was spent on the play to win, then you deserve 10%. What does that have to do with what happened to you that night? Are you suggesting that you paying the driver for a ride entitles you to portion of that $40? Well, you are right. You were entitled to $5 of that $40 which the driver gave you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> Thanks Cableguynoe, I searched through his/her/questioning threads and WOW, what a piece of work...


Yup.

Not sure why people keep entertaining him.

Notice how he ignored the questions about screenshots?

Ride never happened.

Completely made up story!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yup.
> 
> Not sure why people keep entertaining him.
> 
> ...


Until SadUber comes back with stories on how his free NYE ride coupons backfired when all of them requested rides when it was 4x Surging out, lilCindy is going to have to do...


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yup.
> 
> Not sure why people keep entertaining him.
> 
> ...


yeah, I'm going to share a screenshot of a map where I go on weekends...with a map to my house...for a bunch of hatefilled people. nope, ain't gonna happen.



steveK2016 said:


> Why shouldn't the driver get the $40? He returned an item that could have cost upwards of $900. The guy felt that the driver did him a solid so he gave him $40.
> 
> You were out $3 on the trip for the detour and 20 minutes of your night. Since I believe you work retail, you make minimum wage. So 20 minutes of your time, net, is just under $2. So you were duly compensated for your time with $5 given to you by the driver.
> 
> if you gave the person $1 specifically to play the lottery, of course you are owed a split of whatever the $1 was played. If $10 was spent on the play to win, then you deserve 10%. What does that have to do with what happened to you that night? Are you suggesting that you paying the driver for a ride entitles you to portion of that $40? Well, you are right. You were entitled to $5 of that $40 which the driver gave you.


the driver was on MY card at the time. He was MY personal driver at the time. although unwilling, he got the phone back as a group effort. Can you really argue that he should have paid me no more than $5? that probably didn't even cover the extra amount I paid because it was during the 2 am rates.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> yeah, I'm going to share a screenshot of a map where I go on weekends...with a map to my house...for a bunch of hatefilled people. nope, ain't gonna happen.
> 
> the driver was on MY card at the time. He was MY personal driver at the time. although unwilling, he got the phone back as a group effort. Can you really argue that he should have paid me no more than $5? that probably didn't even cover the extra amount I paid because it was during the 2 am rates.


And he paid you what your time is worth.

You said yourself that Uber calculated the detour to be worth $3-4. That is what the detour was worth. Your time is worth what you are willing to get paid for it, and since you have no refuted the fact that you are a minimum wage retail employee, 20 minutes of your time is worth less than $2. You were duly compensated for the time. By being compensated for the time, then it's as if your ride and time were put on pause until the driver completed the return. Not only were you fully compensated, you received double compensation.

Yet you still complain.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing time I with what is legal. both stories have to do with FAIR PLAY. Do you know what that is?


Fair Play? That's when you play with a girl's boobs until she's interested in going any further I believe.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> yeah, I'm going to share a screenshot of a map where I go on weekends...with a map to my house...for a bunch of hatefilled people. nope, ain't gonna happen.


You can block of anything you want. There's screenshots like that all the time.
Just something that shows there was a ride at that time on that day.

Very easy.

Everything else blacked out.

You won't do it, because that ride doesn't exist in your history.

Look I just did it for one of my rides in under 2 minutes

C'mon lil Cindy. Shut me up.










Lil Cindy is fake guys. Fake stories.

Just read her other threads.

All fake.



steveK2016 said:


> Until SadUber comes back with stories on how his free NYE ride coupons backfired when all of them requested rides when it was 4x Surging out, lilCindy is going to have to do...


This one gets under my skin for some reason.

Maybe because I know it's a dude using a womans name.

I know we should be more accepting these days, but not liking this guy.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


LOL. 
This is unbelievable.
You are really something. 
People like you should be thrown alive to the crocodiles.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

So...how was everyone's bringing in the new year?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Over/Uber said:


> Waaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> 
> You are to placate my entitled attitude and demands.
> 
> ...


You're the one who is being entitled in this situation.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Well, she came through on the nudes. I added the fish and blackout to cover her goodies.
lilCindy , u trusted me with the personal pics, I treated u respectfully. Just send me the screenshot of the trip and I'll edit it for your protection. I promise.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber drivers are the most entitled jerks there are.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just the part of the map That shows the $3-$4 detour. The story changed First it was a couple of miles, then it was 20 minutes. Facts ma’am. 

And why couldn’t you just lean back and shut your eyes and take a nap the whole way home? 

And more to the point, what’s this passive aggressive bit posting on the forum. Why didn’t you just ask the driver for more money? Or all of it?

How much did the driver earn on your trip?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

You are a paxhole. I hope you lose your phone in an Uber and no one return to you.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I didn't say it was a lot of work I did. But do you really think the driver was doing so much work to deserve the $40 either? He was out driving anyhow. I was the only one that took a hit for the night. It was not just 2 miles, it was 2 or probably more miles at the slowest time of night at stoplights.
> 
> if you had seen the driver's face when he got handed the reward money, you would understand why I started getting so pissed.
> 
> you say "All the driver did was do the driving, and knowingly take a major hit to his ratings". in other words, you admit he knew he was doing wrong.


No...he knew he was going to be downrated due to your piss poor attitude....you did nothing to warrant any reward what-so-ever. The driver asked you to look on the seat/floor while the former pax was on the phone...all you did was hand him the phone...BIG EFFING DEAL. Where is the part in this story where you're so nice all the time? You sound like a spoiled brat to me.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

if you need to know anything about the OP, just look up some of previous posts. a real winner here


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Skorpio said:


> You are a paxhole. I hope you lose your phone in an Uber and no one return to you.


I haven't seen anything that said the person wouldn't get their phone back, that doesn't seem to be an issue at all. 
I'm curious what this person did exactly to put them in the wrong? All they did was ask not to be taken to some other location they didn't want to go to.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> I haven't seen anything that said the person wouldn't get their phone back, that doesn't seem to be an issue at all.
> I'm curious what this person did exactly to put them in the wrong? All they did was ask not to be taken to some other location they didn't want to go to.


To go a mile out of the way to return someone's phone, who realized it and called the driver promptly is THE RIGHT THING TO DO. Period. I'm sure lil Cindy, or saduber or whatever his name is would expect the driver to do exactly the same thing for them. What don't you get here?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Demon said:


> I haven't seen anything that said the person wouldn't get their phone back, that doesn't seem to be an issue at all.
> I'm curious what this person did exactly to put them in the wrong? All they did was ask not to be taken to some other location they didn't want to go to.


she demanded that she should have gotten the $40 tip the the driver got. with upfront pricing, here original fare probably didn't go up, but she did say she reported to uber and got $4 adjustment, and driver gave $5, which maybe gave here about half her fare back, give or take a couple bucks.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> This will probably come as a surprise to you but you actually are entitled to a service when you pay for it. Baldo did not pay a cent towards my ride so I had no obligation to share squat with him.


the PHONE was in HIS CAR. had he not of gotten your ping the result would of came up the same in HIS CAR w/o you. you just happen to be there, not like it was found at whereever you were picked up at. then maybe you should be entitled to all 40$. Your lucky you even got 5$


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cklw said:


> she demanded that she should have gotten the $40 tip the the driver got. with upfront pricing, here original fare probably didn't go up, but she did say she reported to uber and got $4 adjustment, and driver gave $5, which maybe gave here about half her fare back, give or take a couple bucks.


No, she didn't demand the full $40. She would have liked to have since she found the phone, but that doesn't address what I asked.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> This will probably come as a surprise to you but you actually are entitled to a service when you pay for it. Baldo did not pay a cent towards my ride so I had no obligation to share squat with him.


The service involves sharing a ride with a driver.... if you want total exclusivity you need to get a personal driver.. .uber is not that... what I'm saying is, you get what you pay for. Anytime you get into uber...expect the unexpected. Simple as that. Your attitude toward your transpiration needs require a personal driver. Pay for what you want, if you don't you get what you got. You simply misunderstood the service you thought you are getting.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I haven't seen anything that said the person wouldn't get their phone back, that doesn't seem to be an issue at all.
> I'm curious what this person did exactly to put them in the wrong? All they did was ask not to be taken to some other location they didn't want to go to.


If her destination wasn't an hour away. That would make sense. The guy was about a mile away and by car that would take ten minutes max even with "all those stop lights".

So it makes more sense then to complete her trip, and go back, accumulate those dead miles, to return a phone.

And let's not forget (if this story is completely legit) that at "2am rates" (her words, making it sound like it's expensive or surge though Uber adjusting that by $3-4 dollars makes that questionable) she should have just canceled the ride. It wasn't like she was that deep in it. She could have asked the driver to either cancel it and let her out since he wanted to return the phone and she didn't; or suck it up.

She obviously didn't want to take a risk and gamble with ordering a new ride. I bet she got that one at a regular rate after waiting because at 2am it usually is surging, especially from areas with bars and nightlife and everyone trying to order an Uber from the same spot.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> The service involves sharing a ride with a driver.... if you want total exclusivity you need to get a personal driver.. .uber is not that... what I'm saying is, you get what you pay for. Anytime you get into uber...expect the unexpected. Simple as that. Your attitude toward your transpiration needs require a personal driver. Pay for what you want, if you don't you get what you got. You simply misunderstood the service you thought you are getting.


Uber advertises itself as a private driver. Unless of course in the TOS it says the driver can do whatever they want while the pax is in the car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> But do you really think the driver was doing so much work to deserve the $40 either?


Having to put up with you the extra amount of time, Hell yes he deserved it.



lilCindy said:


> When we arrived at that location, a dopey looking bald guy came running up to our the driver's window


Sigh.. one day you'll grow up.

What if it was your phone? Wouldn't you appreciate getting it back right then instead of 24,48 hours later maybe even a week later? I make people come to me, so you'd have had yo find a ride on your time when I was home. I would not go out of my way for you. It would be a week or more. See you next Tuesday.

Put yourself in dopey bald guys place and a stop being such a selfish .


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Having to put up with you the extra amount of time, Hell yes he deserved it.
> 
> Sigh.. one day you'll grow up.
> 
> ...


Let's clarify a point here, no one has ever said the guy wouldn't get his phone back, and what you're suggesting is illegal. A driver legally has to make an attempt to return the lost item, so a driver can't hold an item for a week because they feel like it without breaking the law.

It's very entitled of you to think the law doesn't apply to you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Let's clarify a point here, no one has ever said the guy wouldn't get his phone back, and what you're suggesting is illegal. A driver legally has to make an attempt to return the lost item, so a driver can't hold an item for a week because they feel like it without breaking the law.
> 
> It's very entitled of you to think the law doesn't apply to you.


There is nothing illegal about wjat I said.. 
I'll see you next Tuesday as well.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> There is nothing illegal about wjat I said..
> I'll see you next Tuesday as well.


By law it is illegal. Things don't become legal just because you feel like doing them. That's how an entitled person thinks.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> if you want total exclusivity you need to get a personal driver.. .uber is not that... what I'm saying is, you get what you pay for. Your attitude toward your transpiration needs require a personal driver.


oh gee, you just proved me wrong I guess I should have gotten myself my own PERSONAL DRIVER. Any ideas where I could look?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

people are forgetting that a lot of these drivers are using there personal cars to earn a couple extra dollars to make sure bills are paid and so forth. 

our pay is so low, that after expenses, it's less than minimum wage. sometimes we bend over backwards to help people but then to have "the one star little pinky" because driver looked at her while talking to her.

(if you go back and read OP's posts in the past, you will understand the one star pinky)

let's say your upfront pricing is $20, out of that $20, driver is lucky to get $5 from it.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cklw said:


> people are forgetting that a lot of these drivers are using there personal cars to earn a couple extra dollars to make sure bills are paid and so forth.
> 
> our pay is so low, that after expenses, it's less than minimum wage. sometimes we bend over backwards to help people but then to have "the one star little pinky" because driver looked at her while talking to her.
> 
> (if you go back and read OP's posts in the past, you will understand the one star pinky)


minimum wage? Barely. Obviously this is more than normal or he wouldn't post about it, but this driver made over $2000 in a week.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/crushed-it-this-week.230002/#post-3446630

I don't think it's too much to ask these drivers for a little service while you're paying their paycheck.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> oh gee, you just proved me wrong I guess I should have gotten myself my own PERSONAL DRIVER. Any ideas where I could look?
> 
> View attachment 191073
> 
> ...


Lol so you took a ride in 2007?

Those pictures are outdated Cindy.



lilCindy said:


> minimum wage? Barely. Obviously this is more than normal or he wouldn't post about it, but this driver made over $2000 in a week.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/crushed-it-this-week.230002/#post-3446630
> 
> I don't think it's too much to ask these drivers for a little service while you're paying their paycheck.


So exactly how much did your ride total? Was it even near $40? Of the $2k that that driver posted, how much would you have contributed?

And you want to sit around talking about "personal driver".

Gee whiz. Can you be any more cheap and demanding?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

and 1 person in Florida is the exception not the rule. apples and oranges


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> By law it is illegal. Things don't become legal just because you feel like doing them. That's how an entitled person thinks.


Fist of all, You are at best confused as to the law. I do not have to return anything at a cost or inconvince to me. You are simply wrong.

Second, It's not entitlement nitwit, it's spite.

Third, my reply was to a specific person. Now, I suggest you re read my post. The post that has nothing to do with your misinformed self and maybe do a Google search on some of the context of my post. Then perhaps you can pay your newfound knowledge to the post directed to you.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol so you took a ride in 2007?
> 
> Those pictures are outdated Cindy.
> 
> ...


Uber in 2007? Ummm...I don't think so.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Uber in 2007? Ummm...I don't think so.


Certainly not in 2017 because the site is in a totally different format.

And what happened to the rest of my post?

I guess you can't answer what's gonna show ya as the bad guy in this story. Or cheap trying to be bougie . That's right, trying to be bougie which is folks aspiring to be middle class or higher.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And you want to sit around talking about "personal driver".


Uber's words. Not mine.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Put yourself in dopey bald guys place and a stop being such a selfish .


What everyone in this thread is forgetting is that lilCindy is actually a dopey bald guy.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol so you took a ride in 2007?
> 
> Those pictures are outdated Cindy.
> 
> So exactly how much did your ride total? Was it even near $40? Of the $2k that that driver posted, how much would you have contributed?


believe me, I have taken Uber a lot in my time. I don't like the wear and tear in my car so I use it almost exclusively if I can during subzero temperatures. I'm pretty sure I've helped put the food on the table for quite a few drivers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Uber's words. Not mine.


Again, from 2007 era. Or around then. It's irrelevant now. You need to get with the times.



Trunkcorpse said:


> What everyone in this thread is forgetting is that lilCindy is actually a dopey bald guy.


Probably, but I'm sure the self entitlement isn't acting.



lilCindy said:


> believe me, I have taken Uber a lot in my time. I don't like the wear and tear in my car so I use it almost exclusively if I can during subzero temperatures. I'm pretty sure I've helped put the food on the table for quite a few drivers.


I'm pretty sure I've taken Uber less then you, and paid more then you, and that's not including tips.

I'm also pretty sure if those Uber drivers knew who they were getting, they would have canceled on you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Fist of all, You are at best confused as to the law. I do not have to return anything at a cost or inconvince to me. You are simply wrong.
> 
> Second, It's not entitlement nitwit, it's spite.
> 
> Third, my reply was to a specific person. Now, I suggest you re read my post. The post that has nothing to do with your misinformed self and maybe do a Google search on some of the context of my post. Then perhaps you can pay your newfound knowledge to the post directed to you.


Not confused about the law at all, here it is. Again, so there's no confusion, what you suggested is illegal.

705.102 Reporting lost or abandoned property.-
(1) Whenever any person finds any lost or abandoned property, such person shall report the description and location of the property to a law enforcement officer.
(2) The law enforcement officer taking the report shall ascertain whether the person reporting the property wishes to make a claim to it if the rightful owner cannot be identified or located. If the person does wish to make such claim, he or she shall deposit with the law enforcement agency a reasonable sum sufficient to cover the agency's cost for transportation, storage, and publication of notice. This sum shall be reimbursed to the finder by the rightful owner should he or she identify and reclaim the property.
(3) It is unlawful for any person who finds any lost or abandoned property to appropriate the same to his or her own use or to refuse to deliver the same when required.
(4) Any person who unlawfully appropriates such lost or abandoned property to his or her own use or refuses to deliver such property when required commits theft as defined in s. 812.014, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

So, one thing puzzles me. If the previous rider left his phone in the car, how did he figure out how to contact the driver?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Put yourself in dopey bald guys place and a stop being such a selfish .


I admit, I have much displaced anger towards the previous passenger. it was not his fault. I'm sure I would have done everything EXACTLY like he did. my issue was with my driver who did not have my permission to divert from the destination and who ended job with 100% of the lost phone reward that he did very little to earn.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gilby said:


> So, one thing puzzles me. If the previous rider left his phone in the car, how did he figure out how to contact the driver?


Probably signed into his Uber account on a friend's phone.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I admit, I have much displaced anger towards the previous passenger. it was not his fault. I'm sure I would have done everything EXACTLY like he did. my issue was with my driver who did not have my permission to divert from the destination and who ended job with 100% of the lost phone reward that he did very little to earn.


BOO HOO, get over it, IT'S NOTHING!


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Gilby said:


> So, one thing puzzles me. If the previous rider left his phone in the car, how did he figure out how to contact the driver?


I have no idea, but it just proves he was no helpless victim. he just wanted his phone at that exact moment and not wait another minute.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Not confused about the law at all, here it is. Again, so there's no confusion, what you suggested is illegal.
> 
> 705.102 Reporting lost or abandoned property.-
> (1) Whenever any person finds any lost or abandoned property, such person shall report the description and location of the property to a law enforcement officer.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Where does it say I have to return a found item at my cost.

You are taking many liberties with the interpretation of my words.

You are wrong, I did not say I would keep princesse's phone. I stated she would have to come get it at my convince. Which, and the POINT behind my post to snowflake, Would be next week. So the I'll "see you next Tuesday" part of my post applied to her...

However, me not being available until next Tuesday is not entitled nor illegal. Now go away come back next Tuesday


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

You not saying anything is pretty much the smartest thing you could have did since you know you're in the wrong.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why are you guys entertaining this. 

This ride with the lost phone never happened.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> Uber advertises itself as a private driver. Unless of course in the TOS it says the driver can do whatever they want while the pax is in the car.


Riiight... and you buy into any ads you see?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Riiight... and you buy into any ads you see?


Not about me at all. Uber offers a private driver as a service. That simply refutes what you said.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> oh gee, you just proved me wrong I guess I should have gotten myself my own PERSONAL DRIVER. Any ideas where I could look?
> 
> View attachment 191073
> 
> ...


lol yeah, and were you picked up in a S550 as shown in picture, and was driver dressed as in picture? ... come on, you really buying into the advertisement? ... i do whatever I want when I drive pax around... dont like it, we can stop the ride at any time and you can order another ride, simple as that.



Demon said:


> Not about me at all. Uber offers a private driver as a service. That simply refutes what you said.


Uber also offers a ride sharing service where drivers share their rides ... so I guess it depends which ads you believe in and which you do not. But if you honestly believe in their ad then I guess you will be surprised/shocked when situation as described by OP arises... to me, you simply got what you paid for.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> lol yeah, and were you picked up in a S550 as shown in picture, and was driver dressed as in picture? ... come on, you really buying into the advertisement? ... i do whatever I want when I drive pax around... dont like it, we can stop the ride at any time and you can order another ride, simple as that.


There's no car or driver in the picture. You should have said from the start you don't follow the contract you agreed to follow and this would have been a different conversation. You just want to be entitled and do what you want, when you want, and you want someone to pay you to do it. Entitled drivers like you are why Uber won't last the way it is in the long run.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> ....I don't think it's too much to ask these drivers for a little service while you're paying their paycheck.


Heck no lady... you're expecting waaaaay too much. I do pax a favour by picking them up, not the other way around. You been conned by uber's ads, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Heck no lady... you're expecting waaaaay too much. I do pax a favour by picking them up, not the other way around. You been conned by uber's ads, that's all there is to it.


You don't understand the meaning of the word favor. You don't get paid for doing favors. You'd be much better off in a different line of work.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> Entitled drivers like you are why Uber won't last the way it is in the long run.


Maybe Uber should have done a better job selecting it's drivers during the interview process.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe Uber should have done a better job selecting it's drivers during the interview process.


Preaching to the choir. Uber needs a screening process.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> There's no car or driver in the picture. You should have said from the start you don't follow the contract you agreed to follow and this would have been a different conversation. You just want to be entitled and do what you want, when you want, and you want someone to pay you to do it. Entitled drivers like you are why Uber won't last the way it is in the long run.


What are you talking about? look at her picture she posted:


lilCindy said:


> oh gee, you just proved me wrong I guess I should have gotten myself my own PERSONAL DRIVER. Any ideas where I could look?
> 
> View attachment 191073
> 
> ...


I'm not entitled, I follow the contract, I don't let pax dictate what I will be doing, that's all. They don't like it, there are other "partners" out there. I get to chose whose business I want. No where does it say in the contract I have to follow the route as outlined by the app. If I chose to drive back to deliver the cellphone there is nothing in TOS that says I cannot take detours.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> You not saying anything is pretty much the smartest thing you could have did since you know you're in the wrong.


Where does it say I have to return a found item at my cost.

You are taking many liberties with the interpretation of my words.

You are wrong, I did not say I would keep princesse's phone. I stated she would have to come get it at my convince. Which, and the POINT behind my post to snowflake, Would be next week. So the I'll "see you next Tuesday" part of my post applied to her...

However, me not being available until next Tuesday is not entitled nor illegal. Now go away co.e back next Tuesday


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> What are you talking about? look at her picture she posted:
> 
> I'm not entitled, I follow the contract, I don't let pax dictate what I will be doing, that's all. They don't like it, there are other "partners" out there. I get to chose whose business I want. No where does it say in the contract I have to follow the route as outlined by the app. If I chose to drive back to deliver the cellphone there is nothing in TOS that says I cannot take detours.


I'm talking about the picture I posted where there is no car or driver. If you want to talk about something someone else did, you should address that with them, but in the picture I posted and you responded to there was no car or driver. 
Now you're backpedaling. You said you do what you want, now it's you follow the contract. 
By definition, going to a destination the pax doesn't want to go to is not a detour. Nice try.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Where does it say I have to return a found item at my cost.
> 
> You are taking many liberties with the interpretation of my words.
> 
> ...


I once left my phone in an Uber and it took more than a week to get it back. why should this guy be treated any differently? because he was the squeaky wheel?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> ...my driver who did not have my permission to divert from the destination ...


"your" driver doesn't need your permission. Only choice you've got is to cancel the ride and request different driver. You do not decide which way he goes to get you to your destination. Uber didn't tell you?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Where does it say I have to return a found item at my cost.
> 
> You are taking many liberties with the interpretation of my words.
> 
> ...


And again, that's illegal and it's literally spelled out in the law you chose not to read. You have to return the item or drop it off at a police station when required. I'm not taking any liberties with any of your words, I am addressing them as you write them, and what you're suggesting, as literally spelled out in the law, is illegal.

It's illegal for you to keep something that belongs to someone else for a week. For most people that's common sense.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> I'm talking about the picture I posted where there is no car or driver. If you want to talk about something someone else did, you should address that with them, but in the picture I posted and you responded to there was no car or driver.
> Now you're backpedaling. You said you do what you want, now it's you follow the contract.
> By definition, going to a destination the pax doesn't want to go to is not a detour. Nice try.


Not really, as long as you get them to their destination, you're good as per contract. As a driver you pick the route. I never had anyone complain about the route I took, even when I was going backwards.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> Preaching to the choir. Uber needs a screening process.


So put the blame on them. Not the drivers. 
Drivers are doing that they do with the training they received from Uber, zero.

Explain to me why drivers should know any better?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Not really, as long as you get them to their destination, you're good as per contract. As a driver you pick the route. I never had anyone complain about the route I took, even when I was going backwards.


if I could have gone back in time, I would have told the driver i feared for my safety if he decided to divert from the route.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> if I could have gone back in time, I would have told the driver i feared for my safety if he decided to divert from the route.


Didn't happen.

Pictures of ride?

I showed you how to block out all personal info


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> if I could have gone back in time, I would have told the driver i feared for my safety if he decided to divert from the route.


Yep... if it was me I would've give you that option with "hey I need to return this phone first, you can either ride along or request different driver, sorry for inconvenience"


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Not really, as long as you get them to their destination, you're good as per contract. As a driver you pick the route. I never had anyone complain about the route I took, even when I was going backwards.


Awesome. Show me that in the contract.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> Awesome. Show me that in the contract.


Show me where it says you gotta drive the route pax tells you to drive.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> So put the blame on them. Not the drivers.
> Drivers are doing that they do with the training they received from Uber, zero.
> 
> Explain to me why drivers should know any better?


I hold Uber accountable for not having a screening process and maintaining that drivers are IC's when they're actually employees. The drivers need to also accept responsibility for their actions.



dmoney155 said:


> Show me where it says you gotta drive the route pax tells you to drive.


I never claimed it did. I'm asking YOU about what YOU claimed, and now YOU are backing down again.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> I hold Uber accountable for not having a screening process and maintaining that drivers are IC's when they're actually employees. The drivers need to also accept responsibility for their actions.
> 
> I never claimed it did. I'm asking YOU about what YOU claimed, and now YOU are backing down again.


"As between Company and you, you acknowledge and agree that: (a) you shall be solely responsible for determining the most effective, efficient and safe manner to perform each instance of Transportation Services;"

So there you have it... it is up to drivers discretion to determine most effective, efficient and safe way to get pax from point A to B. So in the case above the driver decided it is best to first return the phone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> I never claimed it did. I'm asking YOU about what YOU claimed, and now YOU are backing down again.


Which part don't you believe?

That drivers just have to get pax from point a to b, 
Or that they can pick the route?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Which part don't you believe?
> 
> That drivers just have to get pax from point a to b,
> Or that they can pick the route?


The part where drivers can do what they want so long as the passenger gets to their final destination.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> The part where drivers can do what they want so long as the passenger gets to their final destination.


What exactly can't we do?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> "As between Company and you, you acknowledge and agree that: (a) you shall be solely responsible for determining the most effective, efficient and safe manner to perform each instance of Transportation Services;"
> 
> So there you have it... it is up to drivers discretion to determine most effective, efficient and safe way to get pax from point A to B. So in the case above the driver decided it is best to first return the phone.


You literally just proved my point!
For the second time, I'm not arguing that a driver can or can't pick a route. I'm telling you that what you originally claimed, and backed away from isn't in the contract like you said it was, and was why you couldn't produce it. A detour is not the same as a destination. You originally argued that you could do whatever you wanted while the pax was in the car, then changed it when you realized you were wrong.



Cableguynoe said:


> What exactly can't we do?


That you need to bring up with dmoney155. He claimed he could do whatever he wanted with a pax in the car.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> The part where drivers can do what they want so long as the passenger gets to their final destination.


Dude, the driver told the her what he is going to do, she can either accept that or request to cancel the ride.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> And again, that's illegal and it's literally spelled out in the law you chose not to read.


You are either dense or a troll.

Point out where there is a specific time frame in the law. Go ahead I'll wait here.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> You literally just proved my point!
> For the second time, I'm not arguing that a driver can or can't pick a route. I'm telling you that what you originally claimed, and backed away from isn't in the contract like you said it was, and was why you couldn't produce it. A detour is not the same as a destination. You originally argued that you could do whatever you wanted while the pax was in the car, then changed it when you realized you were wrong.
> 
> That you need to bring up with dmoney155. He claimed he could do whatever he wanted with a pax in the car.


Ok fine, I can't do "whatever" I want. Didn't think you would take it literally, we are discussing concrete case here of what happened. Obviously I wont drive in circles around the block.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> That you need to bring up with dmoney155. He claimed he could do whatever he wanted with a pax in the car.


I would agree.

Now if you're going to get stupid and start naming off crazy unreasonable things, then that's what it is, stupid.



dmoney155 said:


> Ok fine, I can't do "whatever" I want.


That's the part I just mentioned about him being stupid


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> That you need to bring up with dmoney155. He claimed he could do whatever he wanted with a pax in the car.


Dude, that's just trolling now... stay within context. Once pax is picked up, you are not slave to them, you can tell them you will take a detour to return a phone just like that driver did. Up to pax to either stay or leave.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> You don't understand the meaning of the word favor. You don't get paid for doing favors. You'd be much better off in a different line of work.


Actually it is a favor when a driver picks me up at 2am, at the exact spot I'm in, and drop me off at home for less then a cab fare. What's worse, anyone who can read that's on here knows drivers get paid only a fraction of that.

So yes, it is a favor. You try getting home without Uber's and using cabs on a daily basis...well, at least that's what Cindy claims, riding Uber on a daily basis.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Ok fine, I can't do "whatever" I want. Didn't think you would take it literally, we are discussing concrete case here of what happened. Obviously I wont drive in circles around the block.


Ok. Now we can have a conversation about what a driver can & can't do with a pax in the car. Can a driver run a personal errand while they have a pax in the car?



dmoney155 said:


> Dude, that's just trolling now... stay within context. Once pax is picked up, you are not slave to them, you can tell them you will take a detour to return a phone just like that driver did. Up to pax to either stay or leave.


It's not trolling when you're the one changing the English language around. There is a difference between detour and a different destination.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Demon said:


> And again, that's illegal and it's literally spelled out in the law you chose not to read. You have to return the item or drop it off at a police station when required. I'm not taking any liberties with any of your words, I am addressing them as you write them, and what you're suggesting, as literally spelled out in the law, is illegal.
> 
> It's illegal for you to keep something that belongs to someone else for a week. For most people that's common sense.


in the laws you quoted, nothing stated about a timeframe.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> Ok. Now we can have a conversation about what a driver can & can't do with a pax in the car. Can a driver run a personal errand while they have a pax in the car?
> 
> It's not trolling when you're the one changing the English language around. There is a difference between detour and a different destination.


No, unless pax agrees to it. But you as a driver can end a ride at any time.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually it is a favor when a driver picks me up at 2am, at the exact spot I'm in, and drop me off at home for less then a cab fare. What's worse, anyone who can read that's on here knows drivers get paid only a fraction of that.
> 
> So yes, it is a favor. You try getting home without Uber's and using cabs on a daily basis...well, at least that's what Cindy claims, riding Uber on a daily basis.


The entitlement is getting thick. 
Again, you don't get paid at all for a favor. You're doing it for money, I'll grant you it may not be as much money as you want, and is not as much money as it should be, but you're still performing a service for a fee.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> if I could have gone back in time, I would have told the driver i feared for my safety if he decided to divert from the route.


so now you a saying you will throw temper tantrum and possibly ruin a person's life?

come on snowflake, your safe space is over here.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> It's not trolling when you're the one changing the English language around. There is a difference between detour and a different destination.


At the end she got where she wanted, so hows phone delivery not a detour?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> No, unless pax agrees to it. But you as a driver can end a ride at any time.


There are limits when you can and can't end a ride, for example, you can't kick someone out along a highway (unless they do something to endanger the driver). This is why Uber in its present state won't last.



Cklw said:


> in the laws you quoted, nothing stated about a timeframe.


It very literally does.



dmoney155 said:


> At the end she got where she wanted, so hows phone delivery not a detour?


So let's have that conversation about a driver running errands. Can a driver run personal errands with a pax in the car?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> There are limits when you can and can't end a ride, for example, you can't kick someone out along a highway (unless they do something to endanger the driver). This is why Uber in its present state won't last.


Yes obviously, or in the middle of nowhere. You treat other person as you would like to be treated. But if I had to cancel a ride, I would drop them off at a nearest safe place.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cklw said:


> so now you a saying you will throw temper tantrum and possibly ruin a person's life?
> 
> come on snowflake, your safe space is over here.


She actually has a very valid point. The driver took her to a place she stated she didn't want to go. That is a major safety issue.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> So let's have that conversation about a driver running errands. Can a driver run personal errands with a pax in the car?


I already answered that above. Said no.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Yes obviously, or in the middle of nowhere. You treat other person as you would like to be treated. But if I had to cancel a ride, I would drop them off at a nearest safe place.


And that's what it comes down to. In the service industry you treat other people how you want to be treated. You wouldn't like it if you were paying someone to do something for you and in the middle of doing it they started doing something else.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> And that's what it comes down to. In the service industry you treat other people how you want to be treated. You wouldn't like it if you were paying someone to do something for you and in the middle of doing it they started doing something else.


Nope I wouldn't. But in this case, the if the driver told me either ride along or get another uber, I would be fine with it. She paid for a aservice.. if the service is being interrupted, you paying up the point you were serviced.

So if say we drove for 1km then I told her we gotta return the phone... if she chose to leave the car she would have been charged just that 1km.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> The entitlement is getting thick.
> Again, you don't get paid at all for a favor. You're doing it for money, I'll grant you it may not be as much money as you want, and is not as much money as it should be, but you're still performing a service for a fee.


Nah.

Not even.

I'm thankful for the drivers who pick me up in the rain. When it's in the early am. When I'm in a rush to get to work and I don't live in an area where cabbies like to hang.

Yes they get paid. Yes it's pennies on the dollar, a lot less then what they used to get paid and what they were enticed with.

But they're still doing me a favor because there really aren't that many alternatives and I live in one of the more metro cities of US.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Nope I wouldn't. But in this case, the if the driver told me either ride along or get another uber, I would be fine with it. She paid for a aservice.. if the service is being interrupted, you paying up the point you were serviced.
> 
> So if say we drove for 1km then I told her we gotta return the phone... if she chose to leave the car she would have been charged just that 1km.


I think you wouldn't want to be treated this way. If you were paying someone for something that needed to be on a time limit, had an agreement in place it would be done in a certain time, and after agreeing they didn't do it, you'd be upset.

The driver ran a personal errand with a pax in the car, which you said wasn't OK. How is this any different than a driver saying, "I need to take you out of the way because I need to pick up milk"?

This is a part of Uber that needs to be regulated in the areas where it's not already.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah.
> 
> Not even.
> 
> ...


Yup. Prior to 3-4 years ago and the emergence of TNC's people couldn't get anywhere. We literally had no economy and people had no jobs because there was no way to get to jobs.

Every city I've ever been to cabs have the number on the side of the car so you can call one when you need a ride.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I think you wouldn't want to be treated this way. If you were paying someone for something that needed to be on a time limit, had an agreement in place it would be done in a certain time, and after agreeing they didn't do it, you'd be upset.
> 
> The driver ran a personal errand with a pax in the car, which you said wasn't OK. How is this any different than a driver saying, "I need to take you out of the way because I need to pick up milk"?
> 
> ...


Yeah you can call a number.
Have you actually called cabs on a frequent basis? I used to. I still do occasionally for people who don't know how to use a smart phone.

It's quicker to flag a taxi down then for a taxi to get to your location when calling for said taxi.

There's actually been a few times where I'd call for a cab and ten minutes later I flag one down...then another ten minutes after that, the actual cab arrives.

By the by, Cindy never answered my original Q about the fare. How much do you want to bet that after the fee adjustment Uber gave her and the $5 the Uber driver gave her, that she made out with a free ride?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yeah you can call a number.
> Have you actually called cabs on a frequent basis? I used to. I still do occasionally for people who don't know how to use a smart phone.
> 
> It's quicker to flag a taxi down then for a taxi to get to your location when calling for said taxi.
> ...


It sounds like you really don't have anything to argue here. You're claiming that you don't use cabs because they're unreliable but you're saying Uber drivers have the right to be unreliable because they don't make as much as a cab. If they're both unreliable, you have nothing to be upset over.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> I think you wouldn't want to be treated this way. If you were paying someone for something that needed to be on a time limit, had an agreement in place it would be done in a certain time, and after agreeing they didn't do it, you'd be upset.


Sure, agree with ya.



Demon said:


> The driver ran a personal errand with a pax in the car, which you said wasn't OK. How is this any different than a driver saying, "I need to take you out of the way because I need to pick up milk"?


Absolutely agree, whenever I go on an errand and have app on, I don't cancel in the middle of the ride.
Things are not black and white tho, if driver would tell me he needs to cancel and dropped me off at say gas station or a snackbar or something like that I would be fine with it... Don't need a reason. I'm understanding like that.

This situation is kind of a grey area like that. Personally I wouldn't answer an incoming call to begin with. Suppose I did, then I would never ever asked pax in the back to look for a phone either. But given how this situation got to the point where it shouldn't have, I would give pax a choice to ride along or request another uber.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Sure, agree with ya.
> 
> Absolutely agree, whenever I go on an errand and have app on, I don't cancel in the middle of the ride.
> Things are not black and white tho, if driver would tell me he needs to cancel and dropped me off at say gas station or a snackbar or something like that I would be fine with it... Don't need a reason. I'm understanding like that.
> ...


If you're cool with a driver ending a ride whenever, that's totally cool, this pax just wanted to go home. 
If Uber isn't a reliable service people won't use it or it will need to be regulated.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> It sounds like you really don't have anything to argue here. You're claiming that you don't use cabs because they're unreliable but you're saying Uber drivers have the right to be unreliable because they don't make as much as a cab. If they're both unreliable, you have nothing to be upset over.


Lmao

It was just to say there's little alternatives...you brought up cabs and I brought up my experiences and question if you even have any with cabs and this is your retort?

I guess now I know why you're defending this so hard. You and Cindy are made for each other.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lmao
> 
> It was just to say there's little alternatives...you brought up cabs and I brought up my experiences and question if you even have any with cabs and this is your retort?
> 
> I guess now I know why you're defending this so hard. You and Cindy are made for each other.


Actually you brought up cabs.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> If you're cool with a driver ending a ride whenever, that's totally cool, this pax just wanted to go home.
> If Uber isn't a reliable service people won't use it or it will need to be regulated.


hehe it will never be reliable if there is no monetary incentive for drivers. Good solution to the above situation would be for ex-pax to be routed to uber directly, and have them handle the case of returning the phone. This way, it would not be for driver to decide what is best.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Actually you brought up cabs.


Yes my bad, because Uber drivers are doing me a favor. Otherwise how else would I get home at 2am in the morning? Surely not with a cab. I'll be frozen by the time one arrives.

I'm sure that's why Cindy chose to call an Uber and throw money their way. Instead of, you know, putting food on a taxi driver's table. Probably the money she's throwing would only pay for a drink.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> hehe it will never be reliable if there is no monetary incentive for drivers. Good solution to the above situation would be for ex-pax to be routed to uber directly, and have them handle the case of returning the phone. This way, it would not be for driver to decide what is best.


That would require Uber have a dispatch office where drivers could drop things off. I think Uber should have that, and Uber has a different thought on that.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes my bad, because Uber drivers are doing me a favor. Otherwise how else would I get home at 2am in the morning? Surely not with a cab. I'll be frozen by the time one arrives.
> 
> I'm sure that's why Cindy chose to call an Uber and throw money their way. Instead of, you know, putting food on a taxi driver's table. Probably the money she's throwing would only pay for a drink.


And you could be frozen when the Uber driver kicks you out who knows where because they decide to do something they could do after they drop you off. 
If you're upset with the pay, and you should be, you need to take that up with Uber.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend...


Its all about you isn't it?

(When you started whining about how you found the phone..... That's when I pegged you as a woman.)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> That would require Uber have a dispatch office where drivers could drop things off. I think Uber should have that, and Uber has a different thought on that.
> 
> And you could be frozen when the Uber driver kicks you out who knows where because they decide to do something they could do after they drop you off.
> If you're upset with the pay, and you should be, you need to take that up with Uber.


Have I ever said I was upset with the pay?

Looks like we're both reading things that aren't there.

I very much doubt that. The closest I ever got was an Uber driver that was so frustrated with the gps that he ended up just wanting the ride over. I talked him off that ledge by using my phones gps. But then again Cindy isn't me. Maybe you ought to share that piece of advice with her. I'm sure she'll appreciate a cab driver over an Uber driver given her past experiences.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

No pun intended.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> ....If you're upset with the pay, and you should be, you need to take that up with Uber.


But if the master doesn't listen, that's when the service is degrading. That's why I never take uberX ... always select or higher. Not risking my life with disgruntled X or pool drivers lol.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Have I ever said I was upset with the pay?
> 
> Looks like we're both reading things that aren't there.
> 
> I very much doubt that. The closest I ever got was an Uber driver that was so frustrated with the gps that he ended up just wanting the ride over. I talked him off that ledge by using my phones gps. But then again Cindy isn't me. Maybe you ought to share that piece of advice with her. I'm sure she'll appreciate a cab driver over an Uber driver given her past experiences.


Yes, you've said it several times.

You don't seem to understand what it is you're actually writing. You keep saying the driver here was in the right to take Cindy to another destination because he wasn't getting paid enough. So according to you, Cindy's should take a cab, even though you think cabs are unreliable, or Cindy has to deal with an unreliable Uber driver. So again, either way you're saying Cindy shouldn't be complaining about paying any amount for an unreliable service. 
You don't seem to understand that you're not making any sense.



Lunger said:


> Its all about you isn't it?
> 
> (When you started whining about how you found the phone..... That's when I pegged you as a woman.)


Everyone else pegged her as a woman based on the fact that her name was Cindy and her AV. I don't see at all how this is all about her. She was paying for a service the driver agreed to provide and then the driver decided not to provide it.



dmoney155 said:


> But if the master doesn't listen, that's when the service is degrading. That's why I never take uberX ... always select or higher. Not risking my life with disgruntled X or pool drivers lol.


Just because the drivers don't like the pay doesn't mean they can take it out on the pax. Remember, you agreed that drivers should treat the pax how they would want to be treated.

Uber would have to raise the rates if drivers stopped driving at these bottom of the barrel rates.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Yes, you've said it several times.
> 
> You don't seem to understand what it is you're actually writing. You keep saying the driver here was in the right to take Cindy to another destination because he wasn't getting paid enough. So according to you, Cindy's should take a cab, even though you think cabs are unreliable, or Cindy has to deal with an unreliable Uber driver. So again, either way you're saying Cindy shouldn't be complaining about paying any amount for an unreliable service.
> You don't seem to understand that you're not making any sense.
> ...


why don't you go to my original post then. I do make sense. It's the conversation that has grown.

I originally stated that she should have canceled. It was early on in the ride. So why not?

She can easily pick up another Uber if she wanted. Definitely easier then a cab.

Sorry, I'll keep it on topic.

She said she got compensated for the trip, Uber saw the detour and paid her the $3-4 in difference.

She herself said that her destination was a hour away and the guy who had left his phone in the back of the car was only a mile away. She didn't want to have the extra time it took for her Uber driver to drop off the phone back to the original owner because it cost her "an extra twenty minutes".

Simple, she could have gotten another Uber and just canceled.

Again, it wasn't that far into the trip.

Then it got off topic as you said that the driver isn't doing her a favor, but he was.

Because, and are you paying attention so far?, he didn't have to accept the fare (as low as it is). Because what alternatives would Cindy have if he didn't accept her ride? If it was that easy to get another Uber driver that late, I'm sure cindy's Attitude would have canceled on his arse and ordered another. Truth is, it isn't. Not at 2am. So yes, it's a favor, even if he's paid pennies for it.

Cabs came into play because besides rideshares, cabs are the only other type of transportations available at 2am.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> Y....She was paying for a service the driver agreed to provide and then the driver decided not to provide it.
> 
> Just because the drivers don't like the pay doesn't mean they can take it out on the pax. Remember, you agreed that drivers should treat the pax how they would want to be treated.
> 
> Uber would have to raise the rates if drivers stopped driving at these bottom of the barrel rates.


Yes, in black and white what you saying makes sense... but that's not how world operates. People are upset at Cindy because
1. Complaint of distance to return he phone. I think it's fair to say if distance was more than what she said more people would be against the driver.
and 2. cuz she feels entitled to a bigger part of the money driver got for returning the phone.

Yes, I did, I always try to provide best service possible, but I also pick and chose when to drive to maximize profits, and that means sometimes I go days without driving at all, cuz to me it is simply not worth it.... Now there are people who are more desperate for money, so they need to drive a lot more than myself. In this case, I can see how the driver simply thought "hey, instead of me driving her all the way to destination, only to drive all the way back to the club to return phone, why don't I just make it more efficient and return the phone first". Sure it wasn't in the best interest of the current pax, but the ex-pax was super happy, and so was driver.

That's why I tell ya, I don't take X or pool simply because I know what they are paid, and I understand they will try to squeeze a dollar of every ride at the cost of my satisfaction. Contract or no contract.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> . So according to you, Cindy's should take a cab, .





sellkatsell44 said:


> Simple, she could have gotten another Uber and just canceled.


I realize you're all debating the points on the story told.

But just want to point out (again) it's a made up story. 
Made up to get you guys to do exactly what you're doing.

The ride never happened.

There is no Cindy.

There is no driver that did what she is claiming.

Didn't happen.

It's a dude. Stop calling him she.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I realize you're all debating the points on the story told.
> 
> But just want to point out (again) it's a made up story.
> Made up to get you guys to do exactly what you're doing.
> ...


Lol, yep, real or not, it's a good hypothetical case to discuss to kill some time. Basically comes down to given a short distance to return a lost item while having new pax, do you make ex-pax happy and your time more efficient, or do you make current pax happy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> do you make ex-pax happy and your time more efficient, or do you make current pax happy.


Neither.

None of us would do what the driver in this story did. 
That's what makes this story so good and so stupid.

Dude called Cindy does it again


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

there are really a lot of unknowns and untested areas with Uber legally. One that comes to mind is a SU told. It sounds like uninvited rider hitched onto a very intoxicated woman he was giving her a ride to. During the trip, The unwanted stowaway asked to stop the car so he could go out to pee. Then SU ditched him outside by himself with no car or phone. Sounds like major legal trouble for SU and maybe Uber if he was injured and he were a paying rider, but what about in a case like that?

I think in time legal cases like this will be found against Uber and they won't be able to continue on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Read her other threads. 

Stories of things none of us would do.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Read her other threads.
> 
> Stories of things none of us would do.


Yeah that's true, I wouldn't even bother picking up the phone in the first place. Anyhow, gonna get some sleep, good talk guys.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> why don't you go to my original post then. I do make sense. It's the conversation that has grown.
> 
> I originally stated that she should have canceled. It was early on in the ride. So why not?


Because as she stated in her post, she was tired, wanted to go home , and had to work the next day. If she had canceled she would have been charged.


sellkatsell44 said:


> She can easily pick up another Uber if she wanted. Definitely easier then a cab.


You said Uber drivers were doing people a favor by being available at 2am, if there are plenty of drivers at 2am it must not be a favor. It can't be both things.

Sorry, I'll keep it on topic.


sellkatsell44 said:


> She said she got compensated for the trip, Uber saw the detour and paid her the $3-4 in difference.


That's not something Cindy agreed to. 


sellkatsell44 said:


> She herself said that her destination was a hour away and the guy who had left his phone in the back of the car was only a mile away. She didn't want to have the extra time it took for her Uber driver to drop off the phone back to the original owner because it cost her "an extra twenty minutes".


Twenty minutes she didn't want to spend going out of her way for someone else when she was paying the driver to take her home. 


sellkatsell44 said:


> Simple, she could have gotten another Uber and just canceled.


Addressed, which one is it?


sellkatsell44 said:


> Again, it wasn't that far into the trip.


How long or far does a trip need to go before a driver decides to run a personal errand that they should do on their own time. 


sellkatsell44 said:


> Then it got off topic as you said that the driver isn't doing her a favor, but he was.


You keep going back and forth on this, which is it? If it's easy to get an Uber at 2am the drivers aren't doing anyone a favor. 


sellkatsell44 said:


> Because, and are you paying attention so far?, he didn't have to accept the fare (as low as it is). Because what alternatives would Cindy have if he didn't accept her ride? If it was that easy to get another Uber driver that late, I'm sure cindy's Attitude would have canceled on his arse and ordered another. Truth is, it isn't. Not at 2am. So yes, it's a favor, even if he's paid pennies for it.
> 
> Cabs came into play because besides rideshares, cabs are the only other type of transportations available at 2am.


I've never said the driver had to accept any fare. The fact that the driver chose the fare was a clear sign to Cindy that he was available and would take her to her destination in good time. You literally keep flip flopping on this, and this seems to be one of the issues you're confused about, was there a plethora of available drivers at 2am in Minneapolis when Cindy needed a ride, or are there so few that drivers are doing a favor by being out that late?

Cabs came into play because you brought them up because they cost more and you're complaining about how much Uber drivers make.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

so only a few of us remember who the snowflake is and the rest dont feel like reading her other posts. lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cklw said:


> so only a few of us remember who the snowflake is and the rest dont feel like reading her other posts. lol


I was really hoping 2018 would be Cindy free


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Demon said:


> Not confused about the law at all, here it is. Again, so there's no confusion, what you suggested is illegal.
> 
> 705.102 Reporting lost or abandoned property.-
> (1) Whenever any person finds any lost or abandoned property, such person shall report the description and location of the property to a law enforcement officer.
> ...


still looking for the timeframe, only thing that comes somewhat close is where it says when required. which could mean many things


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I was really hoping 2018 would be Cindy free


In typical fashion, lilCindy drops an Nuke onto the forums!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> In typical fashion, lilCindy drops an Nuke onto the forums!


Where is PrestonT when we need him


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Read her other threads.
> 
> Stories of things none of us would do.


Must be the lack of training Uber provides.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

So let me sum it up - someone comes up with a fake story -fake because she did not post any pic proof and the story seems at least a bit fishy (the guy just went into the detour without letting the current pax know, 40 bucks...and then shared some of it etc etc).


I have just one question - is the OP that good of a schill or we all are getting increasingly more stupid by every mile we drive for Uber?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ChiDriver007 said:


> So let me sum it up - someone comes up with a fake story -fake because she did not post any pic proof and the story seems at least a bit fishy (the guy just went into the detour without letting the current pax know, 40 bucks...and then shared some of it etc etc).
> 
> I have just one question - is the OP that good of a schill or we all are getting increasingly more stupid by every mile we drive for Uber?


I'll bite on this, what does the OP gain by posting a fake story?



Cklw said:


> still looking for the timeframe, only thing that comes somewhat close is where it says when required. which could mean many things


When/If the pax reports the item stolen to the police, it probably means when the police ask you to bring it in.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

that not a timeframe, that' basically if reported


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Demon said:


> I'll bite on this, what does the OP gain by posting a fake story?


Idk or care to know....all I know the typical rideshare ride goes like this:

1.You pick a pax than you continue to drive 20 min in unknown direction. "1 to 2 miles is the regular drive in no particular direction thing" (just so he knows he/she is flying to destination )
1.a. You or her says nothing in those 20 min (after the initial greetings)
2. You pull to a guy. You hand him something. He does the same.
3.You show the current pax what you got is $40 and give him $5

Very usual for me. 1. I almost always drive 1 extra mile in the wrong direction. 2. Get a guy to pay me 40 bucks. 3. Share it with the current rider.

BTW I am also known to place "lost phones" in the back of my car so riders can play hide and seek with them.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Heya lilCindy - long time no see on here. Not cool the driver used your ride to return the other passengers phone. I had that happen once and I asked the new passenger (we were literally 2 minutes from previous phone losing passenger) and the new passenger was cool with it, but if new passenger said no, I wouldn't have done it.

That said, now you know how Uber drivers feel when they don't get tips. Pretty crapy, huh?

Cheers!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I once left my phone in an Uber and it took more than a week to get it back. why should this guy be treated any differently? because he was the squeaky wheel?


I don't believe you.



lilCindy said:


> if I could have gone back in time, I would have told the driver i feared for my safety if he decided to divert from the route.


And I fear for your mental health, lilcindy. You are so out of touch with reality, it is scary. You were there when the pax called, you handed the driver the guys phone, the driver says he is going to make a 1 mile detour to return it....AND YOU FEARED FOR YOUR SAFETY? On what basis would you make such an insane claim?



Demon said:


> I think you wouldn't want to be treated this way. If you were paying someone for something that needed to be on a time limit, had an agreement in place it would be done in a certain time, and after agreeing they didn't do it, you'd be upset.
> 
> The driver ran a personal errand with a pax in the car, which you said wasn't OK. How is this any different than a driver saying, "I need to take you out of the way because I need to pick up milk"?
> 
> ...


"The driver ran a personal errand...". WHAAAAAAAT? He was doing something directly related to his job as an Uber driver. Are you ok? I think you have been on this board for more than 10 hours....you need to go offline for 8 hours and get some rest.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


You're a ******.
DB


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> That would require Uber have a dispatch office where drivers could drop things off. I think Uber should have that, and Uber has a different thought on that.
> 
> And you could be frozen when the Uber driver kicks you out who knows where because they decide to do something they could do after they drop you off.
> If you're upset with the pay, and you should be, you need to take that up with Uber.


Uber does have offices where you can drop off lost items.....they're called GREEN LIGHT HUBS.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> I'll bite on this, what does the OP gain by posting a fake story?


What does anyone gain by making up stories?

This is the first time you hear of someone making up a story?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

how long was lilCindy list on how to get a 5 star from a pax? Think one had to do with water, another an aux cord, and one even had the driver bring under 40. look it up, those threads will tell you all you need to know about her/him.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> ...


Hey Cindy,

You should go back to this thread and add this phone thing to avoid getting a 1 star.
I always refer to that thread, so please keep it updated.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


You are such a lying troll it is unbelievable. How did the previous passenger call the driver without his phone? Is your life so empty that you must make up BS here to get your jollies?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

brianboru said:


> You are such a lying troll it is unbelievable. How did the previous passenger call the driver without his phone? Is your life so empty that you must make up BS here to get your jollies?


Uber gives passengers a number to call that patches them through to our phone. It happens fairly frequently.

As for OP lying...I don't know...Uber did tell passengers we are their "Own Personal Driver"


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

this is such a NON-story.

pax 1 forgets phone, calls driver, driver makes short detour to return it during trip 2 and gets tip. pax 2 watches all with a sour face.

real or not, this is the most boring pointless story ever here!


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> this is such a NON-story.
> 
> pax 1 forgets phone, calls driver, driver makes short detour to return it during trip 2 and gets tip. pax 2 watches all with a sour face.
> 
> real or not, this is the most boring pointless story ever here!


I got some nudes out of it, so speak for yourself


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber gives passengers a number to call that patches them through to our phone. It happens fairly frequently.
> 
> As for OP lying...I don't know...Uber did tell passengers we are their "Own Personal Driver"


The number the pax can call is only good until the driver has accepted another ride. Which according to the sick OP he already had.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

brianboru said:


> The number the pax can call is only good until the driver has accepted another ride. Which according to the sick OP he already had.


Not talking about that number. Passenger uses any other rider's app to contact Uber and Uber gives them a different number than the trip number used previously. It happens all the time...

Passenger can also contact Uber via online sign in with their account information and get help.

All the above is a pain, but when someone wants to retrieve their phone...worth the hassle.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

read somewhere about 24hrs, not sure how that works. I know there is a way to contact driver thru uber if reporting you lost something in the car. I haven't done it but i have a previous pax get a hold of me 8 hours later trying to find their wallet.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Cklw said:


> read somewhere about 24hrs, not sure how that works. I know there is a way to contact driver thru uber if reporting you lost something in the car. I haven't done it but i have a previous pax get a hold of me 8 hours later trying to find their wallet.


Yes, Uber will contact you about a pax losing something. But it sure doesn't happen in a couple minutes at 2:00. Trolls like the OP count on people wanting to believe their BS. It NEVER happened. S/He is just a sickoo.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I rated the driver one star and requested a refund for the detour from Uber and I got probably another three or four dollars back.
> 
> Next time something like this happens, I'm fighting my nature to always be Miss Nice. Nothing good can come out of it.


Oh, are you back?

I do not know you and would not know you if I saw you, but I know the type. You would have one star from me before you had managed to close the door, _*upon boarding*_.

Still, no good deed DOES go unpunished.



4.9 forever said:


> Karma. Expect more of this in your life.


^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



MadePenniesToday said:


> Take a taxi...problem solved.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^_*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Juggalo9er said:


> I'll happily leave you at a service station at three am when is 2 degrees out... You sound like you need it


...............as would I....................................................



dirtylee said:


> I wouldn't have given you shit.
> Was your trip surge?
> GTFO or STFU


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and, THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Oh, are you back?
> 
> I do not know you and would not know you if I saw you, but I know the type. You would have one star from me before you had managed to close the door, _*upon boarding*_.
> 
> ...


careful, if i remember correctly she is firm believer is retaliatory rating. she brags that she uses her pinky finger to do it,


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> if I could have gone back in time, I would have told the driver i feared for my safety if he decided to divert from the route.


You are a witch woman.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

All joking set aside... There are people that rely on Uber and Lyft for income. Knowing that, people like Cindy really do exist... Is quite sad in all honesty


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> this is such a NON-story.
> 
> pax 1 forgets phone, calls driver, driver makes short detour to return it during trip 2 and gets tip. pax 2 watches all with a sour face.
> 
> real or not, this is the most boring pointless story ever here!


You of course mean other than the very disturbing safety implications this story brings up.



freeFromUber said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> And I fear for your mental health, lilcindy. You are so out of touch with reality, it is scary. You were there when the pax called, you handed the driver the guys phone, the driver says he is going to make a 1 mile detour to return it....AND YOU FEARED FOR YOUR SAFETY? On what basis would you make such an insane claim?
> 
> "The driver ran a personal errand...". WHAAAAAAAT? He was doing something directly related to his job as an Uber driver. Are you ok? I think you have been on this board for more than 10 hours....you need to go offline for 8 hours and get some rest.


As a point of fact, he had an Uber pax in the car, that was his job as an Uber driver. He could have done that personal errand at another time.



Cklw said:


> still looking for the timeframe, only thing that comes somewhat close is where it says when required. which could mean many things


And it's been provided. 
I'll still happily rephrase, how long are you saying someone can legally keep someone else's property?


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? You do understand that it's not all about you right? You do understand that this kind of shitty attitude is a plague to society? All you deserved was the extra time and distance for that one mile. You do understand that if you are planning to use Uber to leave a bar you can't do it without a phone? Do you understand that you put in a inconsequential amount of effort in locating that phone. Do you understand the severity of a o e star rating? Do you think that this drivers job security should be jeopardized because you didn't get what you wrongly assumed you were ENTITLED to.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Demon, by your statements, he was obligated to return the phone to owner right away. and according to uber, we are supposed to return it in a timely manner. so it isn't a personal errand. damned if you do, damned if you dont


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cklw said:


> Demon, by your statements, he was obligated to return the phone to owner right away. and according to uber, we are supposed to return it in a timely manner. so it isn't a personal errand. damned if you do, damned if you dont


You didn't answer the question. It's not a Catch 22, nice try. The driver could have dropped the pax at their destination and then returned the phone in a timely manner to fulfill his legal obligation. The driver also had the option of dropping it off at any police station nearby.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

and no timeframe in the laws you quoted, still waiting on that one, you just keep implying that you did


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cklw said:


> and no timeframe in the laws you quoted, still waiting on that one, you just keep implying that you did


It's been directly stated in the law, no need to imply what's there. Still waiting on you to answer that question you're working so hard to avoid. How long can someone legally keep something they know belongs to someone else?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cklw said:


> still waiting on that one,





Demon said:


> Still waiting on you to answer


I'm waiting for this thread to end


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

you are the one that stated there was a timeframe not me.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm waiting for this thread to end


you want every one to believe all Uber Drivers are sweet innocent angels that would never do wrong. Unfortunately for you, I'm here putting some sunlight on the behaviour of some.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Cklw said:


> I know my grammar sucks, but i can barely understand what you said. only something about fair play.


No, I think she meant for*lay, forp*ay.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> you want every one to believe all Uber Drivers are sweet innocent angels that would never do wrong. Unfortunately for you, I'm here putting some sunlight on the behaviour of some.


No i dont. Who said that?

I dont know the other drivers.
Maybe they're jerks. Maybe they're murderers that haven't been caught.
I don't care.

I'm here putting some sunlight on your fake stories.
Post screenshot of ride and shut me the F up!

I already showed you how to easily block off all personal info.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cklw said:


> you are the one that stated there was a timeframe not me.


I cited the law, which states the time frame. You're claiming that no time frame exists, I'm just asking you back up your claim, which you are avoiding.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> you want every one to believe all Uber Drivers are sweet innocent angels that would never do wrong. Unfortunately for you, I'm here putting some sunlight on the behaviour of some.
> 
> View attachment 191321


no one said all drivers are angels


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I rated the driver one star and requested a refund for the detour from Uber and I got probably another three or four dollars back.


...And they probably took $5 from the driver for that.

If it were I, I would have given you half ($20). But giving the driver one star was wrong. This is the problem we often run into. We are punished for every little thing which happens. If the driver dropped you off first then that other passenger would have been pissed off and might possibly do something crazy like call the cops and claim the driver "stole" the phone (this has happened before). But if they drop it off first they piss you off. Realize most of us aren't assholes or at least we didn't start out that way. We're doing the best we can to make everyone happy while making a living.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

brianboru said:


> The number the pax can call is only good until the driver has accepted another ride. Which according to the sick OP he already had.


No it's not..,I've gotten calls from previous pax with a new pax in the car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

brianboru said:


> The number the pax can call is only good until the driver has accepted another ride. Which according to the sick OP he already had.


Only for the driver. The pax can still contact the driver even after a new trip has started.

But thats only if they had their phone with the number in it. I dont think you can jump on a random phone and get that number, unless he logged into his uber acccount on another phone.

Or the most likely scenario is the phone found was not the phone used to order the uber. It's very likely that it was a friends phone that was with the first pax and that pax contacted the driver with the phone that ordered the uber.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> you want every one to believe all Uber Drivers are sweet innocent angels that would never do wrong. Unfortunately for you, I'm here putting some sunlight on the behaviour of some.
> 
> View attachment 191321


You're putting sunlight on the fact that you had a thoughtful uber driver who did nothing wrong.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cklw said:


> still looking for the timeframe, only thing that comes somewhat close is where it says when required. which could mean many things


There isn't one...



Demon said:


> I cited the law, which states the time frame. You're claiming that no time frame exists, I'm just asking you back up your claim, which you are avoiding.


It does not, are you dense?



lilCindy said:


> , I'm here putting some sunlight on the behaviour of some.


Mainly your own selfish behavior...


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Only for the driver. The pax can still contact the driver even after a new trip has started.
> 
> But thats only if they had their phone with the number in it. I dont think you can jump on a random phone and get that number, unless he logged into his uber acccount on another phone.
> 
> Or the most likely scenario is the phone found was not the phone used to order the uber. It's very likely that it was a friends phone that was with the first pax and that pax contacted the driver with the phone that ordered the uber.


I have a great deal on low lying swampland for you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It's very likely that it was a friends phone that was with the first pax and that pax contacted the driver with the phone that ordered the uber.


It's even more likely that the ride never happened


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

brianboru said:


> I have a great deal on low lying swampland for you.


Ive had pax call me the next day, after a dozen pax between them.

Occams Razer: the simpliest answer is usually the correct one. We dont know how many pax were in the vehicle before lilCindy, she wouldnt know either, so theres no reason to believe that the phone found had to be the phone used to order the uber.



Cableguynoe said:


> It's even more likely that the ride never happened


The ride happened, accept it! lilCindy is a monster but no liar!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

For you Cindy


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Occams Razer: the simpliest answer is usually the correct one. We dont know how many pax were in the vehicle before lilCindy, she wouldnt know either, so theres no reason to believe that the phone found had to be the phone used to order the uber. The ride happened, accept it! lilCindy is a monster but no liar!


The one thing you are right about is that the simplest answer is the best and that isn't the supposition that somehow another phone was utilized. It is that the whole tale was fabricated by the OP. (An OP who is a known sick puppy.)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> lilCindy is a monster but no liar!


Cindy is not a liar, Rakos is a monkey and Travis is a straight shooter,


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

brianboru said:


> The one thing you are right about is that the simplest answer is the best and that isn't the supposition that somehow another phone was utilized. It is that the whole tale was fabricated by the OP. (An OP who is a known sick puppy.)


The tale being fabricated is not an option. The question of it being fabricated was because it was implied that it would be impossible to call the driver after their trip ended. FALSE. then it was implied that they would be able to call the sriver because the phone was in the car. NOT NECESSARILY. As indicated, the could have had up to 4 pax previously, with 4 separate phones. There would be a 75% chance the phone left behind was not thenphone used to order the uber.

So in light of that, with the story being true, the phone being left in the car is not the plot hole.

Stop ruining this, at least until SadUber reports back in!



Cableguynoe said:


> Cindy is not a liar, Rakos is a monkey and Travis is a straight shooter,


Finally some truth!


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The tale being fabricated is not an option. The question of it being fabricated was because it was implied that it would be impossible to call the driver after their trip ended. FALSE. then it was implied that they would be able to call the sriver because the phone was in the car. NOT NECESSARILY. As indicated, the could have had up to 4 pax previously, with 4 separate phones. There would be a 75% chance the phone left behind was not thenphone used to order the uber.
> 
> So in light of that, with the story being true, the phone being left in the car is not the plot hole.
> 
> ...


Yeah. And there is a chance that you or I am lilCindy. Believe what you want. I believe lilCindy is a 300 pound guy who lives in mommy's basement.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> There isn't one...
> 
> It does not, are you dense?
> 
> Mainly your own selfish behavior...


So how long can you legally keep something that belongs to someone else?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> How long can someone legally keep something they know belongs to someone else?


As long as it takes to return it. What is so hard to understand. If a rider leaves an item in my car, and I'm leaving the country for a month, hours after finding said item, it will take at least a month. I would be no more in violation of the law than if it took me a week and a day to return to the riders area and return said item.

I've asked you to quote the specific part of the law that give a time frame, you have not. You can not because there isn't one.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

brianboru said:


> Yeah. And there is a chance that you or I am lilCindy. Believe what you want. I believe @lilCindy is a 300 pound guy who lives in mommy's basement.


Not acceptable!!!


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Demon said:


> So how long can you legally keep something that belongs to someone else?


As long as you have no intent to keep it for personal use.......a long time. If I find a cell phone all I have to do is set it aside and wait for someone to claim it. I have no obligation to do more than that. I do not have to go out of my way to do anything. I just have no right to sell the phone or appropriate it for personal use.



steveK2016 said:


> Not acceptable!!!


You are right again. He is only 295 pounds......my bad.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

brianboru said:


> As long as you have no intent to keep it for personal use.......a long time. If I find a cell phone all I have to do is set it aside and wait for someone to claim it. I have no obligation to do more than that. I do not have to go out of my way to do anything. I just have no right to sell the phone or appropriate it for personal use.
> 
> You are right again. He is only 295 pounds......my bad.


Well, were moving in the right direction!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

brianboru said:


> As long as you have no intent to keep it for personal use.......a long time. If I find a cell phone all I have to do is set it aside and wait for someone to claim it. I have no obligation to do more than that. I do not have to go out of my way to do anything. I just have no right to sell the phone or appropriate it for personal use.
> 
> You are right again. He is only 295 pounds......my bad.


The law specifically states otherwise.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> The law specifically states otherwise.


Again, quote or highlight the part of the law that states this.



brianboru said:


> You are right again. He is only 295 pounds......my bad.


I'm thinking thinking the other way , like 6'3 135 lbs...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Again, quote or highlight the part of the law that states this.


Already done. Twice. Are you also going to avoid backing up your claim?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I'm thinking thinking the other way , like 6'3 135 lbs...


You could be right.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Already done. Twice. Are you also going to avoid backing up your claim?


You have not. You pasted the law, I want the specific part to witch you keep referring, the imaginary time frame section of the law.

I've backed up my claim and you've helped by posting the law.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Again, quote or highlight the part of the law that states this.
> 
> I'm thinking thinking the other way , like 6'3 135 lbs...


Are You insinuating that lilCindy is slender man?!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> You have not. You pasted the law, I want the specific part to witch you keep referring, the imaginary time frame section of the law.
> 
> I've backed up my claim and you've helped by posting the law.


The law contains what you're asking for. You're still avoiding the question.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


This what "entitled" looks like



kdyrpr said:


> These type of people piss me off. They have no awareness of how to compensate others for their time. ESPECIALLY when the deed allows them to save hundreds or thousands of dollars. This is not quite the same but I love to tell the story of person who was I will say an semi-friend. We were at the casino and this guys wins about $1200. I lose $100. He is well aware of this. We decide to have a drink and a bite to eat before going home and when the bill comes, this jerk doesn't even offer to pay the tab for both of us! I'm sitting there dumbfounded. Seriously?? The thought never occurred to you to pick up the tab?? Which was under $100. These are brain dead people.


This too, is what "entitled" looks like


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

assuming this all happened, basically in a nutshell, lilCindy is upset that the driver got tipped $40 for returning a prior pax phone, and she got $5. she stressed this the most in her post, imo. and if you can't handle 20 min less sleep, maybe you shouldn't be out til 2am on a day you have to get up early.

Cindy, the pax gave the money to the driver, not you. it is his money to do with what he wants.

Demon, you posted the law regarding returning lost items, a couple of us stated a timeframe wasnt specified in it. you said it was. and told us to prove what you posted. and then said we were avoiding to tell you the timeframe.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Next time something like this happens, I'm fighting my nature to always be Miss Nice.


Sulking about a 1 mile detour to do something nice, then referring to the guy who lost his phone as a "dopey looking bald guy", then begrudging the driver for receiving a $40 tip, then bitterly accepting $5 for your inconvenience like you're entitled to something more, then giving the driver a 1 star, then requesting compensation from Uber for the detour (which went out of the driver's pocket)..



Yikes! If that's you being "Miss Nice" then I wouldn't want to be around you on a bad day.. nor even a good day for that matter..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> The law contains what you're asking for. You're still avoiding the question.


Still avoiding what question?

You obviously know you are wrong. 
You are repeating the equivalent of nuh-uh...

You have not posted anything that gives a time frame you're just being an ass!

Crawl back back under whatever rock from which you came, I'm done with you.



Cklw said:


> Demon, you posted the law regarding returning lost items, a couple of us stated a timeframe wasnt specified in it. you said it was. and told us to prove what you posted. and then said we were avoiding to tell you the timeframe


He is obviously just stirring shit up, my six year old debates item better than him.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

this can't be a real story


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

rex jones said:


> this can't be a real story


It's not.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

it has nothing to do with entitlement. It has to do with my driver showing no respect for my time. Dont accept a trip if you cant commit to it. I did not get in the car expecting to get $40. i just wanted to go home and sleep, nothing more, nothing less. But since we ALL went back on my dime to give the phone it just seemed fair to split it evenly .

it's my guess that those who seem to understand this--Seal, Demon, Uberlala, possibly Steve do Uber as a part time gig.

My suspicion is that everyone else who are so quick to defend this driver rely on Uber as their main source of income and are incapable at looking at a situation objectively.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing to do with entitlement. It has to do with my driver showing no respect for my time. Dont accept a trip if you cant commit to it. I did not get in the car expecting to get $40. i just wanted to go home and sleep, nothing more, nothing less. But since we ALL went back on my dime to give the phone it just seemed fair to split it evenly .
> 
> it's my guess that those who seem to understand this--Seal, Demon, Uberlala, possibly Steve do Uber as a part time gig.
> 
> My suspicion is that everyone else who are so quick to defend this driver rely on Uber as their main source of income and are incapable at looking at a situation objectively.


STFU...the driver did exactly the right thing...so you lost 20 minutes of beauty sleep. BIG EFFING DEAL! Get over it and think about someone besides yourself for 10 friggin seconds. Any half way decent pax would say, no problem, it's only a mile, I'll just close my eyes and put my head back. All YOU do is piss and moan about how much you were inconvenienced and why didn't you get more money. What planet go you live on? The driver should have kicked Your sorry ass out of the car the second you took a deep breath. Get some sleep...a lot....you need it! Somebody end this thread.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why are you guys entertaining this.
> 
> This ride with the lost phone never happened.


Spoilsport. We are having fun.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


Let's see how you react when you leave your phone behind one of these days!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing to do with entitlement. It has to do with my driver showing no respect for my time. Dont accept a trip if you cant commit to it. I did not get in the car expecting to get $40. i just wanted to go home and sleep, nothing more, nothing less. But since we ALL went back on my dime to give the phone it just seemed fair to split it evenly .
> 
> it's my guess that those who seem to understand this--Seal, Demon, Uberlala, possibly Steve do Uber as a part time gig.
> 
> My suspicion is that everyone else who are so quick to defend this driver rely on Uber as their main source of income and are incapable at looking at a situation objectively.


Let's be honest here; your time is not worth much and you were duly reimbursed by both driver and uber.



lilCindy said:


> it has nothing to do with entitlement. It has to do with my driver showing no respect for my time. Dont accept a trip if you cant commit to it. I did not get in the car expecting to get $40. i just wanted to go home and sleep, nothing more, nothing less. But since we ALL went back on my dime to give the phone it just seemed fair to split it evenly .
> 
> it's my guess that those who seem to understand this--Seal, Demon, Uberlala, possibly Steve do Uber as a part time gig.
> 
> My suspicion is that everyone else who are so quick to defend this driver rely on Uber as their main source of income and are incapable at looking at a situation objectively.


I would be less on the drivers side if he didn't spot you a $5 for your troubles. The fact that he did, and uber refunded you just $3 for the detour means you were already compensated for the slight inconvenience.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I said it before, the guy gave the driver $40 for returning the phone, not you, you are not entitled to that $40. that is the drivers money, its his to do with as he wants. 

The driver was in a no win situation, damned if he do, damned if he don't. he wasn't expecting the tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing to do with entitlement. It has to do with my driver showing no respect for my time. Dont accept a trip if you cant commit to it. I did not get in the car expecting to get $40. i just wanted to go home and sleep, nothing more, nothing less. But since we ALL went back on my dime to give the phone it just seemed fair to split it evenly .
> 
> it's my guess that those who seem to understand this--Seal, Demon, Uberlala, possibly Steve do Uber as a part time gig.
> 
> My suspicion is that everyone else who are so quick to defend this driver rely on Uber as their main source of income and are incapable at looking at a situation objectively.


Your suspicion would be wrong.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing to do with entitlement. It has to do with my driver showing no respect for my time. Dont accept a trip if you cant commit to it. I did not get in the car expecting to get $40. i just wanted to go home and sleep, nothing more, nothing less. But since we ALL went back on my dime to give the phone it just seemed fair to split it evenly .
> 
> it's my guess that those who seem to understand this--Seal, Demon, Uberlala, possibly Steve do Uber as a part time gig.
> 
> My suspicion is that everyone else who are so quick to defend this driver rely on Uber as their main source of income and are incapable at looking at a situation objectively.


in your original post, you said the driver got the call after your trip start it. now you are saying he shouldn't accept the trip if he can't do it. is the driver supposed to be able to tell the future as in "2 minutes into my next ride, i will get a phone call to return a phone." if he can do that, he is wasting his talents driving when he can headline a show in Vegas reading the future.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lil Cindy is a troll just like Sad Uber


----------



## The Ping! (Oct 1, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Lil Cindy is a troll just like Sad Uber


Typical response from pax thinking they can do what they want once they're in car .The driver is the boss .if it was me I would tell her to get the f***k out if ur no happy.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Lil Cindy is a troll just like Sad Uber


Dude, FrostyAZ met the dude and said he's legit. I volunteer Rakos to make the trip to meet LC to verify if she's real or not. either way the she/he gets poo thrown at her/him.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Dude, FrostyAZ met the dude and said he's legit. I volunteer Rakos to make the trip to meet LC to verify if she's real or not. either way the she/he gets poo thrown at her/him.


Dude- just because someone is alive, does not mean he is legit! Saduber is more full of sh!t than anyone I have come across in my life. You don't have to meet him to know that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Still avoiding what question?
> 
> You obviously know you are wrong.
> You are repeating the equivalent of nuh-uh...
> ...


I posted the law which literally says when the item must be returned. I'm sorry you're clearly in the wrong here. 


Cklw said:


> I said it before, the guy gave the driver $40 for returning the phone, not you, you are not entitled to that $40. that is the drivers money, its his to do with as he wants.
> 
> The driver was in a no win situation, damned if he do, damned if he don't. he wasn't expecting the tip.


The driver was in a situation of his own creation and made it worse. How exactly do you know what the driver was expecting?



The Ping! said:


> Typical response from pax thinking they can do what they want once they're in car .The driver is the boss .if it was me I would tell her to get the f***k out if ur no happy.


We've already established that's not true and would be an incredible safety violation. It's also the definition of entitlement.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

lilCindy, If you come to Philly and happen to leave your phone in my car, I'm throwing it off the Ben Franklin Bridge.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Demon, post where in the law the timeframe that you say it says. you keep saying it does.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Lil Cindy is a troll just like Sad Uber


YOU LEAVE DANIEL OUT OF THIS!



Uberingdude said:


> Dude, FrostyAZ met the dude and said he's legit. I volunteer Rakos to make the trip to meet LC to verify if she's real or not. either way the she/he gets poo thrown at her/him.


I would pitch in for that


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cklw said:


> Demon, post where in the law the timeframe that you say it says. you keep saying it does.


Yeah, I've done that twice already. I can't help you if you choose not to read it or accept it.



anteetr said:


> lilCindy, If you come to Philly and happen to leave your phone in my car, I'm throwing it off the Ben Franklin Bridge.


Another entitled driver. I'm sure Cindy will enjoy the new phone you buy her.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

i have, nothing states time, just intent


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> Another entitled driver. I'm sure Cindy will enjoy the new phone you buy her.


Doesn't work that way. If you were a driver you'd know.

All the driver has to say is "what phone?" and case closed. Especially if he's had at least one more pickup after the lost phone.

Person that lost their phone is SOL.

Uber support wont help them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I posted the law which literally says when the item must be returned. I'm sorry you're clearly in the wrong here.





Cklw said:


> Demon, post where in the law the timeframe that you say it says. you keep saying it does.


It doesn't, don't waste your time...



Demon said:


> I posted the law which literally says when the item must be returned. I'm sorry you're clearly in the wrong here.


Oh I see it now, it's right there with the clause that the owner must pay a reward at least equal to 50% of the item's value...


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Demon said:


> Another entitled driver. I'm sure Cindy will enjoy the new phone you buy her.


For the record, I've attempted to return every phone ever left in my car in my nearly 3 years of driving. Dozens of them.

Though rewarding me for good service is the right thing to do, I have never asked anybody for money either. Most give it anyway because it's the right thing to do when someone does the right thing with a valuable piece of your property they found and returned. I'm certain she would not and probably also one star me for not reminding her to remember to take it with her.

That Bridge invitation is for her, and her alone for being selfish and entitled.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Doesn't work that way. If you were a driver you'd know.
> 
> All the driver has to say is "what phone?" and case closed. Especially if he's had at least one more pickup after the lost phone.
> 
> ...


Legally it does work that way. It would be known that the person got into the car with the phone, and when the ride ended, the phone can be pinged to see it's last location. So it can be found out who was the last person to be in possession of it.



wk1102 said:


> It doesn't, don't waste your time...
> 
> Oh I see it now, it's right there with the clause that the owner must pay a reward at least equal to 50% of the item's value...


The most entertaining part of this thread has been watching you try to cover for your mistake and run away from asking a question. You're proof that drivers are entitled.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> Legally it does work that way. It would be known that the person got into the car with the phone, and when the ride ended, the phone can be pinged to see it's last location. So it can be found out who was the last person to be in possession of it.


Nope.

Like any business, the business owner cannot be held responsible for lost or stolen items.
It would be like blaming a restaurant for the phone you left on the table.

Did the waiter take it? Or was it the next customer that sat at that table?

Once another pax enters car, it's a done deal. Who threw it out the window? Probably pax that was annoyed there was a phone on their seat.



Demon said:


> You're proof that drivers are entitled.


So what if we are? Deal with it.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

still waiting


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope.
> 
> Like any business, the business owner cannot be held responsible for lost or stolen items.
> It would be like blaming a restaurant for the phone you left on the table.
> ...


What law says that someone who finds something gets to do whatever they want with it? If someone who works at a business finds something they have a legal obligation to make an attempt to find the owner.
You keep forgetting it's a phone, it can be pinged. 
Regulations will deal with entitled drivers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> YOU LEAVE DANIEL OUT OF THIS!
> 
> I would pitch in for that


Why not just have sad uber go meet her? That would be epic, theyre both in Minnesota arent they?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> What law says that someone who finds something gets to do whatever they want with it?


Law? Did I mention law? I was responding to your comment about if a driver did that they would have to buy her a new phone.
I'm telling you they wouldn't because as I already explained, no one can prove the driver had the phone. Even if gps can prove it was there.
He didn't steal it. She forgot it. Then at some point, some pax ran off with it. End of story. You lose.

Law lol.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cklw said:


> still waiting


I am. but I'm enjoying the mental gymnastics you have to employ to avoid reality.



Cableguynoe said:


> Law? Did I mention law? I was responding to your comment about if a driver did that they would have to buy her a new phone.
> I'm telling you they wouldn't because as I already explained, no one can prove the driver had the phone. Even if gps can prove it was there.
> He didn't steal it. She forgot it. Then at some point, some pax ran off with it. End of story. You lose.
> 
> Law lol.


So that's the disconnect. I'm discussing what legally happens, and you're discussing what you think the person who finds the phone can do. You just don't want to follow the law, which is what you should just say. 
A pax puts a driver's window down and throws something out the window and the driver isn't going to ask what just happened? 
If the pax ran off we it, it can be found out the pax ran off with it.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Demon said:


> I am. but I'm enjoying the mental gymnastics you have to employ to avoid reality.


For sure you are the dimmest bulb in the chandelier. You were right to say the driver has no right to keep the phone for sale or personal use but any idiot (including yourself) can read the statute and see there is no time frame in the statute for a return.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Legally it does work that way. It would be known that the person got into the car with the phone, and when the ride ended, the phone can be pinged to see it's last location. So it can be found out who was the last person to be in possession of it.
> 
> The most entertaining part of this thread has been watching you try to cover for your mistake and run away from asking a question. You're proof that drivers are entitled.


My only mistake has been engaging with you and your made up bullshit


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> If the pax ran off we it, it can be found out the pax ran off with it.


Most people that would steal a phone are smart enough to shut it off. Turn it on a few days later when they would have shut off service, make sure you're not on wifi, and work on resetting it.

In any case, in this particular case we're talking about a phone. But what if it was a purse?

My point once again is the driver will not have to compensate the idiot that left it behind, contrary to what you stated.



Demon said:


> A pax puts a driver's window down and throws something out the window and the driver isn't going to ask what just happened?
> .


I wouldnt. I have nothing in the backseat that can be thrown out the window. So in my mind anything they toss out was theirs. Maybe an apple core?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've maintained the same same stance since my original reply you. 

Please point out where I have said anything different, or tried to cover anything. At this point you are just talking nonsensese and making stuff up. 

You refuse to point out where in the law there is a specific time frame in which I have to return something. You cannot because there isn't. So instead of debating the issue in a half intelligent manner you are just making up lies. 


You're a waste of time.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Why not just have sad uber go meet her? That would be epic, theyre both in Minnesota arent they?


speaking of... haven't seen that cat for awhile. Deactivated? Banned on UP?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> speaking of... haven't seen that cat for awhile. Deactivated? Banned on UP?


Probably wallowing in misery as all his NYE free ride coupons called right as it was surging. He netted $50 for the entire night.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> speaking of... haven't seen that cat for awhile. Deactivated? Banned on UP?





steveK2016 said:


> Probably wallowing in misery as all his NYE free ride coupons called right as it was surging. He netted $50 for the entire night.


Or he's being held prisoner in Mexico by that pilot....


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

anteetr said:


> lilCindy, If you come to Philly and happen to leave your phone in my car, I'm throwing it off the Ben Franklin Bridge.


lilCindy If you lose your phone in my car, it's going off the Aurora bridge!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I am. but I'm enjoying the mental gymnastics you have to employ to avoid reality.
> 
> So that's the disconnect. I'm discussing what legally happens, and you're discussing what you think the person who finds the phone can do. You just don't want to follow the law, which is what you should just say.
> A pax puts a driver's window down and throws something out the window and the driver isn't going to ask what just happened?
> If the pax ran off we it, it can be found out the pax ran off with it.


Cornell is a good school yes?

https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/lost_property


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Cornell is a good school yes?
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/lost_property
> 
> View attachment 191760


BAM!
sellkatsell44 FTW


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 thank you


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> What law says that someone who finds something gets to do whatever they want with it? If someone who works at a business finds something they have a legal obligation to make an attempt to find the owner.
> You keep forgetting it's a phone, it can be pinged.
> Regulations will deal with entitled drivers.


Really? If you find $20 on the floor, you're gonna put an ad in the paper looking for the owner? Give it a rest....PLEASE!



brianboru said:


> For sure you are the dimmest bulb in the chandelier. You were right to say the driver has no right to keep the phone for sale or personal use but any idiot (including yourself) can read the statute and see there is no time frame in the statute for a return.


I think you're giving him more credit than he deserves.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What ever happened to the law of finders keepers?


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Demon said:


> By law it is illegal. Things don't become legal just because you feel like doing them. That's how an entitled person thinks.


How is it illegal?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What ever happened to the law of finders keepers?


Only in your little mind!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Steubie said:


> How is it illegal?


It really should be, things don't just become illegal because you feel that morally it should be.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

we got the legal definiion from sellkatsell44, can we put a fork in the legality question and call it done.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

wow, what's with this thread? UPers fighting like cats and dogs.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> wow, what's with this thread? UPers fighting like cats and dogs.


well there is no campfire to sit around and sing kumbuya together


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


next time do us all uber drivers a favour and catch the bus, would hate to have someone like you in my car anyway


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


I'm curious what your passenger rating is. The driver didn't do the right thing but you don't sound much better.

The right thing to do would be for the driver to ask you if it's okay and since the distance wasn't that far you just agree to it. Any compensation isn't due to you since it's not your vehicle or job at risk, simply your time which he compensated you for.

Pro driver tip: always turn on DND for phone calls during a ride either through your phone or via your cars Bluetooth so you don't have to deal with crappy humans at 2am

I'd almost guarantee OP doesn't tip her drivers - even the really good ones.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Only in your little mind!


Ouch! Sick burn bruh!


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

As soon as the missing phone guy handed me $40 I would of hit trip ended on my app and offered a free ride for current passengers

Then I would go to Whataburger for A..... A1 THICK AND HEARTY BURGER!!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

uberdavid said:


> As soon as the missing phone guy handed me $40 I would of hit trip ended on my app and offered a free ride for current passengers


unfortunately with upfront pricing, pax will still be charged.


----------



## Lynchian Terror (Jan 4, 2018)

lilCindy said:


> who the one that found the phone was


This dumb B really feels accomplished cuz she bothered to look around for the phone when asked? Even tho this character is probably a joke, there's real humans like this. Like if it happened to her, she wouldn't appreciate the phone being returned real quick, either as the lost phone person, or as the driver who'd otherwise have to deal with it in a way more troublesome manner than if he just turned around and did it real quick right then.

does this sort of person see someone entering a store behind her, and rush to pull the door shut just in case she be perceived as having held the door open for someone when she would never do such a thing intentionally?


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

lilCindy I would have kick your ass out. Give you the money? Serious.

Are you related to Trump?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

POOLKiller said:


> lilCindy I would have kick your ass out. Give you the money? Serious.
> 
> Are you related to Trump?


lilCindy is Trump.!!!!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


How can u take full credit for finding the phone? The phone is in the car. One way or another the phone would have been found. Either u steal or the phone is found. Ur mentality has no logic.


----------



## Mango Tango (Sep 9, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Trip never happened.
> 
> This is lil Cindy
> 
> ...


I agree. If the passenger's phone was left in the car..and the Cindy was a new passenger..how does a random phone reach the driver?


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> These type of people piss me off. They have no awareness of how to compensate others for their time. ESPECIALLY when the deed allows them to save hundreds or thousands of dollars. This is not quite the same but I love to tell the story of person who was I will say an semi-friend. We were at the casino and this guys wins about $1200. I lose $100. He is well aware of this. We decide to have a drink and a bite to eat before going home and when the bill comes, this jerk doesn't even offer to pay the tab for both of us! I'm sitting there dumbfounded. Seriously?? The thought never occurred to you to pick up the tab?? Which was under $100. These are brain dead people.


Were you two on a date? Did he ask you out? I mean seriously....feel entitled much?? Just because your semi friend won money and youre a loser, doesnt make you entitled to receive something from him. Your attempt to make your semi friend look bad makes you look like an entitled baby brat.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> Were you two on a date? Did he ask you out? I mean seriously....feel entitled much?? Just because your semi friend won money and youre a loser, doesnt make you entitled to receive something from him. Your attempt to make your semi friend look bad makes you look like an entitled baby brat.


See my previous reply to this question. I stick by it. Maybe it's an Italian thing. An Italian male would never NOT pick up the check. And I will repeat. I couldn't of cared less about not getting a free meal. Simple principal of it. It's the way I was brought up, maybe it's too much to expect from others who weren't born into the same culture.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


He should have just let you out and not provided you a ride! The driver would have found that phone! They are worth payment through the uber system or through the customer and there is a 99.99% chance your ride was worth almost nothing! As a matter-of-fact you probably got the ride paid for with that $5! Ungrateful/entitled.



Cableguynoe said:


> Post screenshots of your Friday night ride at 2am.


Yes please! Lets take bets that it was under $5. Poor driver got 1 star for giving you a warm ride home. You should be absolutely embarrassed and ashamed of yourself. No one is perfect and he was just trying to do the right thing. Sometimes to those who feel entitled nothing will satisfy them. Meanwhile we are out running you folks around for $3 a ride! Do you think we could use a $40 bump 1 time a year! Wake up and grow up!

Oh and the last time you do what??? Take a cheap ride home vs taxi.

Lmao take the taxi


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> Yes please! Lets take bets that it was under $5. Poor driver got 1 star for giving you a warm ride home.


You don't get it. 
Ride never happened.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> This will probably come as a surprise to you but you actually are entitled to a service when you pay for it. Baldo did not pay a cent towards my ride so I had no obligation to share squat with him.


1.) You received your service.
2.) 3 miles total out of the way and 10 minutes is about $3.50. Apply $3.50 of your $5 cash received toward your ride and wala you got a discount. Of course you complained so Uber probably coddled you with a bottle and you probably got paid for your ride. The sad truth is...this is most likely the truth!!!!



lilCindy said:


> This will probably come as a surprise to you but you actually are entitled to a service when you pay for it. Baldo did not pay a cent towards my ride so I had no obligation to share squat with him.


You wouldn't even have known to look for the phone for even a milisecond if that driver had not received that call from the customer. Why would you look for misc. items in a "ride sharers car" anyhow. They are not your responsibility #1 and #2 you are just receiving a ride to where you have to go because some miscellaneous guy out is "willing" to give you a ride for next to nothing. You have no skin in the game, your ride can be terminated at any time without charge.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> 1.) You received your service.
> 2.) 3 miles total out of the way and 10 minutes is about $3.50. Apply $3.50 of your $5 cash received toward your ride and wala you got a discount. Of course you complained so Uber probably coddled you with a bottle and you probably got paid for your ride. The sad truth is...this is most likely the truth!!!!
> 
> You wouldn't even have known to look for the phone for even a milisecond if that driver had not received that call from the customer. Why would you look for misc. items in a "ride sharers car" anyhow. They are not your responsibility #1 and #2 you are just receiving a ride to where you have to go because some miscellaneous guy out is "willing" to give you a ride for next to nothing. You have no skin in the game, your ride can be terminated at any time without charge.


what skin did the driver have in the game? Tell me that.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> it has nothing to do with entitlement. It has to do with my driver showing no respect for my time. Dont accept a trip if you cant commit to it. I did not get in the car expecting to get $40. i just wanted to go home and sleep, nothing more, nothing less. But since we ALL went back on my dime to give the phone it just seemed fair to split it evenly .
> 
> it's my guess that those who seem to understand this--Seal, Demon, Uberlala, possibly Steve do Uber as a part time gig.
> 
> My suspicion is that everyone else who are so quick to defend this driver rely on Uber as their main source of income and are incapable at looking at a situation objectively.


3 year driver here. We understand you completely. We see entitlement every single day. You just don't understand what we go through on a daily basis to understand anything honestly. We are nice enough to be there for you and get you where you need to go safely, cheaply, conveniently, in a warm friendly atmosphere. You should be appreciative, a taxi would have taken an hour to show up and they would not be so nice. Some shelf humbling could really do you some good, you need it. I mean that in the nicest way.

So next time you get in a ride share expect your driver to be rude, drive insanely, stop for food and eat it in the car, smoke while driving and arrive in 45 minutes, this way you can really appreciate us and all we do for you.



lilCindy said:


> what skin did the driver have in the game? Tell me that.


No Cindy you tell me that. What good would that app do for you without that man and vehicle on the other side of it? That's how much skin he had in the game: the responsibility. Most passengers feel entitled (3 year vet here talking to you) so who's the most entitled. All of us have to make choices, sometimes at split seconds and we are all human. He would have done the same for you. If anything that makes him an above 5 star driver because he would have gone out of the way for you to give you your phone back. That takes courage because he/she understands there could be a 1 star on the other end. A driver picking up passengers like you all day long with huge expectations could be deactivated with enough 4 star ratings. We get poor ratings because the car was to hot, to cold because the air freshener wasn't you choice , because the previous rider brought rock salt into the clean car on their shoes, because the previous passenger left a fast food smell in the car, because the music wasn't, loud enough, the music was to loud, the radio was on the wrong station not to your liking, because there was no place to pick you up at the place you were at on the main road, because...because...because...because...because. So when you see a 4.8 driver he is working his tail off for you for $8 an hour maybe less most times. Do you think he deserves a $40 break once every 5 months. Sometimes Cindy...sometimes it is nice to know you are appreciated and you screwed that driver over so bad you don't even know. Its people like you who take above and beyond drivers "off the road". So next time you have to wait 30 minutes for that ride to work or wherever just remember you were the help in pulling good drivers off of the road!!! He could have been your 4 am knight in shining armor when all other drivers were at home! But Cindy didn't get her cut for bending over and picking up a phone off of the floor.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ubernomics said:


> 3 year driver here. We understand you completely. We see entitlement every single day. You just don't understand what we go through on a daily basis to understand anything honestly. We are nice enough to be there for you and get you where you need to go safely, cheaply, conveniently, in a warm friendly atmosphere. You should be appreciative, a taxi would have taken an hour to show up and they would not be so nice. Some shelf humbling could really do you some good, you need it. I mean that in the nicest way.
> 
> So next time you get in a ride share expect your driver to be rude, drive insanely, stop for food and eat it in the car, smoke while driving and arrive in 45 minutes, this way you can really appreciate us and all we do for you.
> 
> No Cindy you tell me that. What good would that app do for you without that man and vehicle on the other side of it? That's how much skin he had in the game: the responsibility. Most passengers feel entitled (3 year vet here talking to you) so who's the most entitled. All of us have to make choices, sometimes at split seconds and we are all human. He would have done the same for you. If anything that makes him an above 5 star driver because he would have gone out of the way for you to give you your phone back. That takes courage because he/she understands there could be a 1 star on the other end. A driver picking up passengers like you all day long with huge expectations could be deactivated with enough 4 star ratings. We get poor ratings because the car was to hot, to cold because the air freshener wasn't you choice , because the previous rider brought rock salt into the clean car on their shoes, because the previous passenger left a fast food smell in the car, because the music wasn't, loud enough, the music was to loud, the radio was on the wrong station not to your liking, because there was no place to pick you up at the place you were at on the main road, because...because...because...because...because. So when you see a 4.8 driver he is working his tail off for you for $8 an hour maybe less most times. Do you think he deserves a $40 break once every 5 months. Sometimes Cindy...sometimes it is nice to know you are appreciated and you screwed that driver over so bad you don't even know. Its people like you who take above and beyond drivers "off the road". So next time you have to wait 30 minutes for that ride to work or wherever just remember you were the help in pulling good drivers off of the road!!! He could have been your 4 am knight in shining armor when all other drivers were at home! But Cindy didn't get her cut for bending over and picking up a phone off of the floor.


#pwned


----------



## uberman2950 (Jan 9, 2018)

Good lord Cindy do you have anything better to do but to berate uber drivers? Yes it an inconvience but shit happens it's called life. You didn't even deserve the $5 he gave you.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

the only reason you found the phone is because he asked you to look for one back there.


----------



## uberman2950 (Jan 9, 2018)

Lilcindy let me make one thing very clear to you. YOU DO NOT PAY MY PAYCHECK. Most drivers do this out of boredom/wanting a little more cash. I work for the government, have a very lucrative pension and live comfortably. I own a house and two cars. Oh and I'm 26 by the way so if you or any other pax with that mentality pull that shit with me I'm dropping you off in the ghetto while yelling you hate minorites as I drive away.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I keep trying to remind myself it just doesn't pay to be nice. Last Friday I was picked up by my Uber at 2 a.m. along with my friend.
> 
> I was very tired after having a busy day and a busy night. I was really ready to go home and sleep. About a minute after my right started the driver got a phone call from his previous passenger. The driver then asked my friend and I if there was a phone lying in the back seat. We both began to look but did not find anything. I turn on the flashlight from my phone and looked on the floor in front of me and there was a phone lying there. I told the driver that I found the phone and he passed on the information to the other passenger.
> 
> ...


You didn't do a single nice thing- WTF are you talking about? You got refunded AND $5 friggin dollars, you cheap pain in the ass!

You are truly, absolutely, unbelievably entitled and obnoxious and rude and crazy.

You need help. You're thr most delusional human being I've come across in ages and that's really saying a lot, considering that I live and work in Hollywood.

Seriously, please, stop Ubering and start taking the bus or a taxi in the future. Uber doesn't want people like you on their platform.


----------

